# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Театральная неделя в детском саду, театральный фестиваль

## Андреева Наталья

А у нас театральный фестиваль! Мустафина Надия Измаиловна, воспитатель 

Стало доброй традицией в нашем ДОУ проводить театральный фестиваль «Золотая маска», привлекая к участию в нем детей всех возрастных групп. *Структура построения работы Фестиваля следующая*:

1 день – Открытие; информационная часть, где в доступной форме рассматриваются вопросы зарождения театрального искусства, о видах театра, о куклах и актерах, о музыке в театре и другие;
2 день – Самостоятельные постановки детей младших и средних групп;
3 день – Продолжение детских спектаклей. Награждение, общее веселье.

Сопровождение, в качестве ведущих в игровой форме Сказочника и Петрушки наполняет выступления живым эмоциональным общением. Репертуар юных артистов (1-ая, и 2-ая младшие группы) - это песенки, потешки – произведения народного фольклора. Старшие дошкольники инсценируют короткие художественные произведения: сказки, басни – наполняя своё выступление музыкально-танцевальными номерами. Более сложными атрибутами, костюмами, декорациями, выполненные совместно с воспитателями и родителями. За время Фестиваля юным участникам удается быть и зрителями и самостоятельно выступать на импровизированной сцене. Преемственность в выступлениях формирует чувство коллективизма, соучастия и сопричастности, сплачивает в одну семью большой разновозрастной коллектив нашего детского сада. 
Мы представляем вашему вниманию *сценарии одного из театральных Фестивалей, а также небольшой план-перспективу первого информационного дня*.

•Когда появился театр?
•Виды театра: кукольный, пальчиковый, теневой и др.
•Театр марионеток. Кукла и актер – чтобы кукла ожила.
•Атрибуты театра: сцена, занавес, зрительный зал, декорации.
•Музыка в театре.
•Легко ли быть актером?
Первый день
Появляется петрушка. Звучат фанфары.

Петрушка:

Здравствуйте, здравствуйте!
Дорогие зрители!
Представление увидеть, не хотите ли?
Что же тогда ногами не топаете, не кричите, да не хлопаете?
Звучат аплодисменты зрителей

Петрушка: 

Эй, белобрысый из первого ряда.
Ты не узнал меня с первого взгляда:
А я – Петруша!Любимая всеми игрушка!
Остер колпачок, еще острей язычок.
Ох, и посмеюсь я над вами –
Да так, что расхохочитесь сами!
(Звучит музыка «Бродячие артисты» в исполнении ансамбля «Веселые ребята»)

Входит сказочник с большим ярким чемоданом.

Петрушка:

О! это еще кто такой?
Не хочешь ли поиграть со мной?
Сказочник: Я сказочник, хожу по городам и сёлам, показываю людям весёлые спектакли, добрые сказки, представления….

Петрушка: 

И у нас сегодня представление
Всем на удивление!
Я хочу рассказать детям о театре
Кому, как ни мне это знать.
Ведь театр с меня начинается – 
Я самый любимый детский персонаж.
Спектакли со мной народ уже 100 лет смотрит.
Эх, без Петрушки и шутки, не шутки.
И театр, не театр!
Так ведь, ребята?!

Сказочник:

О! да ты как я погляжу
Хвастунишка, Петрушка.
Посиди тихо, да меня
Послушай-ка!
(Рассказ о бродячих артистах)

… повсюду носили эти весёлые люди яркий большой чемоданчик.

Петрушка: Не понимаю, что же это в чемодане весёлого, и забавного?

Сказочник: В таком волшебном чемодане живут куклы, и где открывает его сказочник, там и поселяется сказка, начинаются настоящие чудеса.

(Достаёт перчаточную куклу, рассказывает о ней, предлагает детям поводить ею)

Петрушка: 

Замечательная кукла.
Очень весело плясала,
А, что еще в твоем чемодане?
Сказочник: А ещё у меня есть куклы тростевые, они приходят в движение при помощи палочек – тросточек (обыгрывает). А это кукла – «марионетка».

Петрушка: Почему у этой куклы такое странное имя?

Сказочник: Эти игрушки давным-давно придумали в далекой Италии.

«Мариона» - это по-итальянски маленькая Мария – так и прозвали в ту пору забавных кукол.

А чтобы эта кукла ожила
Скажите вместе со мной
Волшебные слова:
«Динь-дон, динь-дон,
Под весёлый перезвон,
Кукла наша оживай
Танцевать начинай!»
Петрушка:

Очень забавная кукла
А я слышал, что есть ещё
Теневой театр, но как он выглядит, не знаю.
Сказочник: Есть у меня в чемоданчике и такой. А чтобы показывать теневой театр, в помощь умелым рукам нужен специальный экран и обычный свет от лампы.

(Устанавливает экран, включает свет) 

Что покажем – отвечай-ка
Мы играем в «Угадайку».
(Дети узнают по теням фигурки животных из народных сказок)

… Я не буду закрывать свой волшебный чемоданчик. Пусть сказки поселятся в вашем детском саду.

Петрушка: Вот и чудесно! Потому, что сегодня мы открываем театральный фестиваль. Целую неделю мы с вами, ребята, будем смотреть веселые сказочные представления.

А сейчас у нас в гостях настоящие маленькие артисты – встречайте! 

(Выступление детей городской школы искусств)


*Второй день*
Звучат бубны и погремушки.

Петрушка:

Дили-дили-дон
Пришел Петрушка
Дили-дили-дон
Как весел он
Дили-дили-он
Гремят бубны, погремушки
Повсюду разливается
Шумный перезвон. 
Здравствуйте, дорогие зрители,
Ну, вот и встретились снова, хорошо, что вы пришли
В наш театр – 
У нас как раз всё готово! 

(Звучит мелодия «Мы бродячие артисты» сказочник здоровается со зрителями)

Петрушка: 

Ба! Да вот и сказочник,
Он снова с нами,
Хлопайте веселей в ладошки – 
Рад и он встречи с вами.
Сказочник:

Здравствуйте, дорогие зрители.
Сегодня мы с вами увидим два выступления.
Приготовьтесь смотреть да слушать внимательно.
Первый спектакль «Миниатюры по потешкам и песенкам» покажут наши самые маленькие артисты.

(Выступают дети ясельной группы)

Петрушка: 

Ай, да малыши.
Порадовали, удивили – 
И громкие аплодисменты
Заслужили!
Сказочник: А теперь выступят дети подготовительной группы. Они покажут вам знакомую сказку, но по-новому. Они у нас такие весельчаки и выдумщики!

(Дети подготовительной группы показывают сказку «Красная Шапочка»)

Петрушка: 

Наши будущие школьники
Талантливы чрезвычайно.
Так для вас старались – 
Похлопайте им отчаянно! Браво! 

Сказочник: На сегодня все спектакли закончены. Ждем вас завтра в это же время. 

Обещаем, что в зале будут шутки, песни, смех – 
Приходите – хватит на всех!
Третий день
Под веселую музыку входит Сказочник, появляется Петрушка.

Петрушка: 

Здравствуйте детишки:
Девчонки, да мальчишки.
Шалуны, да шалунишки!
Ну, что заждались новых сказок в гости?
Тогда не жалейте веселых улыбок и громких аплодисментов.
Сказочник: Знаете, ребята, почему я никогда не устаю бродить по белому свету? Почему мне так нравиться дарить детям и взрослым сказки? Да, потому, что всегда я рад встречи с вами. Я рад видеть ваши любознательные добрые глаза. А ещё потому, что сказка учит добру, она учит дружить, помогать друг другу, – в ней добро всегда побеждает зло!

Петрушка: Сказочник! А будут ли сегодня новые сказки?

Сказочник: Конечно, Петрушка. Сегодня мы продолжаем наш театральный фестиваль. Мы вами увидим очень интересную сказку «Под грибком» её покажут дети младшей группы. Они очень волнуются, потому похлопайте им дружней, чтобы выступать было веселей!

(Дети младшей группы показывают сказку Сутеева «Под грибком»)

Петрушка: 

Вот тебе и малыши!
Очень даже хороши – 
Хоть малы, но уже знают
Что друг – другу всегда помогай
Не жалей ладошки – похлопайте
Артистам еще немножко!
Сказочник: Нравится ли вам, ребята, в нашем театре? А любите ли вы сказки? Какие знаете? 

О! Да вы настоящие знатоки сказочного искусства. Тогда смотрите и слушайте старую сказку на новый музыкальный лад!

(Дети средней группы показывают драматизацию «Теремок»)

Петрушка: 

Здорово! Правда, ребята, ишь ты,
Да в нашем детском саду
Талантов тыщи!Где же ваши аплодисменты
За приятные сказочные моменты!

Сказочник: 

Вот и закончился наш Фестиваль.
Жалко с вами расставаться, будем очень мы скучать,
Обещайте же, ребята, нас с Петрушкой не забывать!

Петрушка: 

за усердие и талант
Вас, наши юные артисты-музыканты
За гром аплодисментов
И звонкий смех –
Хотим наградить всех! 

(Сказочник вручает детям сладкие призы и сувениры самоделки «руковичка Петрушка»)

Сказочник: 

Если кто-нибудь заплачет, заскучает
Загрустит – сувенир забавный этот
Быстро вас развеселит!

(Под веселую музыку и общий пляс, дети, сказочник, Петрушка прощаются)

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019), LENOHKAAAF (15.11.2016), verazalit (13.03.2019), Дзюбкина (14.03.2021), Лилия60 (26.01.2020)

----------


## ЭВЕЛИНА 17

ХОРОШО  ЛИ  ВЫ  ЗНАЕТЕ  СКАЗКИ?

Играет музыка.
В е д у щ и й. Здравствуйте, ребята! Что же недружно отвечаете? Давайте еще раз дружно и весело скажем друг другу “Здравствуйте!” А теперь познакомимся, меня зовут..., а нашего музыканта .... А тебя, мальчик? А тебя, девочка? Сегодня у нас много ребят, но хочется познакомиться с каждым. Поэтому я предлагаю: пусть каждый назовет свое имя, и мы все познакомимся. Приготовились, ребята? Раз, два, три! Итак, можно путешествовать. Мы очень рады, что сегодня собрались самые веселые, самые хорошие ребята, которые очень любят сказки. Вы любите сказки? Конечно, любите. Сказки любят все, даже взрослые. А теперь я хочу узнать, кто из вас, девочек или мальчиков, больше знает сказок? Участниками команды “Ку-ка-ре-ку” будут мальчики, а девочки – команды “Лиса Патрикеевна”. Сейчас я покажу несколько иллюстраций к сказкам команде девочек – вы должны назвать сказку, пять картинок. Затем команде “Ку-ка-ре-ку” тоже пять картинок. Наидоблестное жюри подводит итоги.
Следующее задание: я раздаю планшеты, по краям стоят цифры... напротив каждой цифры вы пишете название сказки. Но помните, что каждый из вас может написать только одно название и должен быстро передать планшет и карандаш следующему, пока играет музыка. Музыка прекратилась. Кто больше напишет названий, тот и больше набирает баллов. Итак, начали.
Пока жюри подводит итоги, сказать, что за мелодия звучала во время исполнения задания.
Слово жюри.
Следующее задание команде “Лиса Патрикеевна”. Я буду называть отрывки из сказок, а вы мне скажете, из какой сказки эти слова.
– Ого, сколько рыбы привалило – и не вытащишь!
– Дочь моя хорошая, дочь моя пригожая, погляди, кто сироте помогает?
– Что пела коза своим семерым козлятам?
Задание команде “Ку-ка-ре-ку”.
– Как звали блудного попугая?
– Какую песенку пел колобок?
– Не пей, братец, из того копытца, козленочком станешь.
Ну, а коли наши герои из русских народных сказок, так и танцевать нам с вами русскую. Танцуем все, сидя, “Барыню”.
Хлопки, хлопок с другом, хлопок по коленочкам.
Итоги жюри.
А теперь слово команде “Лиса Патрикеевна”.
– Назвать сказки, где бы говорилось о лисе.
Слово команде “Ку-ка-ре-ку”.
– Назвать сказки, где бы действующим лицом был петух.
Игра “Несет меня лиса за синие леса”.
Итоги жюри.
Ребята, послушайте, в какую сказку мы попали?
– Говорят, мы бяки, буки...
– Куда идем мы с пятачком...
– Еще вокруг немало щук...
– Тили, тили, тили бом,
Загорелся кошкин дом,
Бежит курица с ведром,
Заливает кошкин дом.
Ребята, беда случилась у кошки, надо ей помочь. Вы должны затушить кошкин дом, мне нужны два пожарника, по одному от каждой команды. И вот из этих чашек ложкой, не разливая воду, перенести ее в стакан, у кого больше будет в стакане воды, тот принесет больше баллов своей команде. Итак, начали:
Жюри подводит итоги.
Ребята, в русской народной сказке есть такие слова:
– Не садись на пенек, не ешь пирожок, неси бабушке, неси дедушке.
Правильно. Это русская народная сказка “Машенька и медведь”. А вы помните, почему Маша попала к медведю? Правильно. Она пошла в лес собирать грибы и заблудилась. Вы, наверное, тоже любите собирать грибы и знаете, что вот тот гриб с красной шляпкой и белыми пятнышками брать нельзя – это мухомор. Сейчас ребята каждой команды отправятся по грибы. Но помните, ребята, кто из вас возьмет мухомор, подведет своих товарищей. А вы, друзья, как только кто подойдет к мухомору, должны громко кричать: “Брать нельзя, брать нельзя”. Приготовились, начали!
Жюри подводит итоги.
Ребята, лесной почтальон принес телеграммы, они очень загадочны. Я сейчас их буду зачитывать, а вы мне скажите, кто их отправил.
Зачитывает телеграммы для каждой команды.
Жюри подводит итоги.
Проводится игра “Кукушка и воробей”.

КОНКУРСЫ
1. Назвать сказку по иллюстрациям.
2. Кто больше напишет сказок на планшете.
3. Из какой сказки эти строчки?
4. “Барыня”.
5. Кто больше назовет сказок о лисе, о петухе.
6. “Кошкин дом”.
7. “Не садись на пенек”.
8. От кого телеграмма?
9. “Кукушка и воробей”.

----------

Лилия60 (09.10.2018)

----------


## gadalka

Девочки, это сценарий моего методического объединения  на тему "розвитие музыкально -ритмических движений"  

*Танцевальный круглый год*

( занавес закрыт, вбегают девочки рассказчицы и танцуют танец)

                           Танец: «Здравствуй сказка»

1р. Честь имеем, честь имеем представление открыть
       Танцев мы не пожалеем и поверьте, что сумеем
       Всем вам  радость подарить.
2р. Приготовьте ушки, приготовьте глазки
       Вы сейчас увидите волшебную сказку
       Чудеса сюда придут, интересно будет тут.
3р.  Но чтобы сказочка сначала, словно реченька  журчала
        Чтоб к концу ни стар  ни мал от неё не задремал
        Надо  чур, всем не молчать, а загадки отгадать.
4р.   Снег на полях,  лёд на реках
         Вьюга гуляет когда это бывает?
Гости:  Зимой.
1р.   Тает снежок, ожил лужок
         День прибывает когда это бывает?
Гости:   Весной!
2р.   Солнце печёт, липа цветёт
          Рожь поспевает когда это бывает?
Гости:   Летом!
3р.    Пусты поля, мокра земля
          Дождь поливает когда это бывает?
Гости: Осенью!
4р.    А у нас в волшебной сказке
          Будет всё наоборот
          Соберётся  сразу вместе танцевальный круглый год!...
       …Все на местах, артисты в масках.
Все:   Добро пожаловать к нам в сказку!
( девочки убегают за кулисы, открывается занавес, по углам зала декорации 4 времён года, вылетает Жар Птица) 
                                           Танец: «Жар Птицы»
Жар Птица:  Солнце светит, пахнет хлебом
                          Лес шумит, река, трава
                          Хорошо  под  ясным  небом
                          Слышать  добрые  слова
                          Хорошо  зимой  и  летом
                          В  день  осенний  и  весной
                          Наслаждаться  ярким  светом
                          Звонкой  мирной  тишиной
                          Посмотри, как хорош, край в котором ты живёшь?
                       …Я по миру всё летала, но такого не ведала,
                          Чтобы года времена природа вместе собрала.
                           У меня одна проблема, не проблема, так, делема
                          Вы скажите мне друзья, какая лучшая пора? 
Вед:                И задумалась Жар Птица, как же тут не удивиться
                          Ведь и осень, и  зима, лето красное,  весна
                          Для любого малыша и приятна , и важна
                          И немного поразмыслив, вот что молвила Жар Птица
 Жар Птица:   Я хочу собрать девиц, четырёх родных сестриц
                          И решим мы дружно все, кто важнее из них на земле
                          Лето красное или Весна, Осень пёстрая или Зима
                          Пусть здесь они появятся
                          Красотой, уменьем своим они похвалятся.
                           Начинаем 1, 2, 3, Лето красное – приди!
                                                    (входит  Лето)
                                                   ПЕСНЯ: «Что такое лето?»
1к.  Что такое, что такое лето?
        Это солнце, это море света
        Это поле, это  лес, это тысяча чудес…
 П-в:   Доброе лето, тёплое  лето сколько в нём красок, сколько в нём света
           Солнце  стучится  в  окно  с  утра – вставать пора! 
Лето:  Здравствуйте  друзья , я – Лето и дарю вам всем тепло
            Мне спасибо говорят все люди лишь за то, что я пришло.
            У меня лишь ночь бывает тёплой и луна приветливо сияет
            И  вода в озёрах  только  летом, как парное молоко бывает.
            А  в моих садах такие зреют вишни, да такие груши поспевают,
            Что порою даже пчёлы роем в изумленьи  будто замерают.
            Крапива, ромашка, луг зелёный сколько у меня шикарных трав
            Бабочки, цветы, тепло и много света
            Спорить бесполезно, вам танец дарит  Лето.
                                                 Танец : «Разноцветное лето»
Лето:  Если в лес  с лукошком вы летом попадёте
            То клубничку – ягодку конечно же  найдёте
            Ягодки прекрасные, зовёт вас  Лето красное
                                               Танец: «Клубничная полянка»
Жар Птица:   Спасибо тебе  Лето красное 
                         Твой рассказ о себе был прекрасный
                         А я приглашаю вас в лес осенний
                         Он  точно терем  расписной лиловый, золотой, багряный.
                         Ну, кто из вас ещё упрямый? Уже согласны вы со мной?
                          Что ни Лето красное, ни Зима  метельная
                           Никогда не заменят мотива осеннего.
                                          Танец: «Осенние листья»
                                                 (входит  Осень)
Осень:  Закружилась листва золотая, это я взмахнула крылом
               И окутала лес позолотой, загорелись осины огнём.
                                                 Песня: « Осени»
1к.  Осень я и сыплю злато через край.
       Собрала в  полях богатый урожай
        Принесла в корзине  лучшие  плоды
        Их  мой  друг  сейчас  увидишь ты -  2 раза 
Осень:  Я  волшебной, длинной  кистью разукрашиваю листья
               В тёмно – красный лист рябины, в ярко- жёлтый лист осины
               Золотистый лист  кленовый, а дубовый лист багровый
               Жёлтый, красный, золотой, как красив  мой лес цветной.
               А ещё приношу  урожай я в дома, засыпаю зерно у людей в закрома.
               И разве не любит весь народ, овощи, фрукты да сладкий мёд!
               А ещё скажу я вам, гордость не скрывая,
               Славилась балами я осенними в честь сбора  урожая. 
                                                      Танец: «Вальс» 
Осень:   Скажите, кто из вас готов, побольше набрать в лесу грибов? 
                Капли капнули из тучки, дождь осенний, дождь колючий
                И выросли боровички в шапочках блестящих
                 Весёлые такие, наверно настоящие.
                                                   Танец: «Боровички» 
Жар Птица:  Да, жаль что промчалась пёстрая осень 
                        И скоро придут холода
                        Все ждут, чтоб на эту чудо-полянку
                         Явилась сама чародейка Зима.
                                                          ( вход Зимы)
                                                        Песня:   «Зима»
1к.     На беленький лужок  сыпался снежок
           Тропиночкою шла Зима 
           И падал белый пух на вышитый тулуп
           И  усмехалась всем она
                           П-в:  В добрый час, в добрый час
                                    Я пришла проведать вас, я пришла проведать вас 
                                    Ваша  зимушка.        
 Жар Птица:  Здравствуй Зимушка – Зима
                           Долгожданная Зима
                          Ты снежку не жалей, разгуляйся веселей.
Зима:             Пусть  сегодня  никому дома не сидится
                        Выходи честной народ, будем веселиться.
                                                          Танец: «Зимняя забава»
Зима:            Как недавно к вам в оконце каждый день светило солнце
                       А теперь пора моя, все зовут меня Зима
                        Тихая, мягкая, снежная – всё это обо мне 
                        Вдруг захочу стать метелицей и закружусь во дворе
                        Землю замету я беленьким снежком
                        Ветки приукрашу мягиньким пушком
                                                        Танец: «Падает снег»
                                                      (входит Северный Олень)
Зима:           А  вот мой северный Олень, ну рассказывай скорей.
                      Что на Северном полюсе сейчас происходит
                     Как  мои  подданные своё  время проводят.
Олень:       На  полюсе дела у всех идут  удало
                     Все готовятся к открытию  Снежного бала
                      Пингвины надели свои обновы,
                      Для всех танцевать они уже готовы.
                                                      Танец: « Озорные пингвины»
Зима:         Мои  пингвины, всё ли готово к балу?
Пингвины:  Всё ваше Снежное величество!
Зима:          А где же мои ледяные фигурки?
Пингвины:  Все здесь ваше Снежное величество
                        Ждут встречи с вами.
Зима:          Очень хорошо, зовите их!
Пингвины:    Льдинки!
                                                    (выбегают льдинки, пингвины уходят)
Зима:            В  звонком воздухе, точно искры
                        Льдинки звенят серебром вышины
                       Эй, кружитесь лёгкие, быстрые,
                       В снежном царстве Царицы Зимы.
                                                        Танец: «Льдинки» 
                                                    (льдинки убегают)
Зима:         Не пора ль тебе сплясать, свою удаль показать?
Олень:      Приглашаю и тебя ,в танец нас зовут друзья
                   А в белой Тундре  на заснеженных заносах
                   Танцуют свои танцы эскимосы.
                                                        Танец: «Тундра»
Зима:      Я, пушиста и бела, ребятишкам я мила
                Позволяю  им  кататься  и на горке, и по льду
                Я  желаю оставаться  и отсюда  не уйду
                Плохо  будет всем без снега – я, без спору королева
                Вот поэтому друзья, всех сезонов лучше я!
Жар Птица:   Мы Зимушке хрустальной спасибо говорим
                         А  Весну –красавицу, видеть здесь хотим!
                         Эй, Весна, Весна, Весна:  приходи скорей сюда!
                                                ( входит Весна)
Весна:          Знаю,  ждут  меня  повсюду ,  всем на свете я нужна  
                       Приношу я радость людям, а зовут меня Весна.
                       Когда приду, набухнут почки, метели злые замолчат
                       Растает снег на каждой кочке, ручьи повсюду зажурчат.
                        В мягкой зелени поля у меня бывают
                        Лишь весной с берёзок сок, дети собирают
                        По дубам звенит капель – природа просыпается,
                        И берёзки, как девчонки  в платья одеваются.
                                                     Танец: «Берёзки белые»
Весна:          Лишь весною  белым цветом вишни зацветают
                      И о том, что скоро лето я вам сообщаю.
                      Шум и свежее дыханье пахнет всюду елью и сосной
                      Покидают птицы страны южные, возвращаю я их всех домой!
                                                    Танец: «Райская песня»
Жар Птица:   Наш спор весёлый завершать пора давно
                          Теперь мы можем подвести итоги
                           Что главное любое время года и каждое по своему важно
                                   ( времена года выходят на средину)
Зима:    Хороша  зима – снегами
Весна:   Весна –цветами
Лето:     Лето -  ягодами и грибами
Осень:   А  Осень – стогами.
Жар Птица:   Знаем мы , что дважды два, как всегда четыре
                         Только вот без красоты, трудно будет в мире.
Зима:     Зимой горы, поле, речка, лес
                До краёв полны чудес
Весна:     А  Весной ручей поёт и кузнечик тоже
                  Стрекоза на вертолёт , очень уж похожа
Осень:     Осень кружит хоровод листьев у порога
Лето:      Песню соловей поёт грустную немного
                 Красота  всегда  светла, свет её не тает
                 В микрофон  цветка пчела, что то напевает
Жар Птица:    Вслушайтесь -  весь мир поёт, шорох, свист и щебет…
                          Красота во всём живёт, мир  её волшебен!
                          Так пусть всегда доступна и чиста!
Все:   Живёт повсюду  красота!!!!
                                                    Песня: «Твой мир»
1к.   Ты посмотри по сторонам красиво всё кругом
         Ведь это всё твоя земля , весь мир наш общий дом
          Красивый Летом звездопад, Зимою небосвод 
          Мы  сохранить наш мир  должны на много лет вперёд!
                     П-в:  Наш мир в котором мы живём,
                             Где дружим вместе и растём
                             Вы сохраните просим вас, всю красоту для нас
2к.       Давайте будем дружить друг с другом
             Как птица с небом, как травы с лугом
             Как  ветер с морем, поля с дождями
             Как дружит солнце со всеми нами
             Давайте будем  беречь планету
             Во всей вселенной похожей нету
             Во всей вселенной она одна
              Что будет делать без нас она?
                                             П-в:  тот же.

----------

окси 777 (05.05.2018)

----------


## Таняка

девочки, из ваших сообщений видно, что "театральные недели" или "Недели Театра проходят у многих. Просмотрела все темы, но сценариев, посвящённых "Недели Театра" не нашла. Давайте делиться.

----------


## Таняка

девочки, примерный план на театральную неделю:

Театральная неделя

23 апреля    Открытие театральной недели      9.30
«Путешествие в страну Театралию»
Постановка сказки  «Красная шапочка» (педагоги)

музыкальное занятие " Театр, театр"



24 апреля   Конкурс чтецов    (группы дошкольного возраста)  9.30
                    Постановка сказки «Репка»   (группа «Лесовичок»)16.00



25 апреля   Экскурсия в городской дворец культуры (подг.гр)   11.00
                    Постановка сказки «Под грибом»  (группа «Цветик-               семицветик») 16.00



26 апреля   Постановка сказки «Репка» (группа «Теремок») 9.30
	Экскурсия в городской дворец культуры (старш.гр) 11.00
	Постановка сказки «Муха-Цокотуха»  (группа «Смешарики»)  16.00



27 апреля  Закрытие театральной недели.   9.30
	Постановка сказки «Волк и семеро козлят» (группа «Звёздочки»)   10.00




На протяжении  всей недели детей вводит в мир театра Оле-Лукойе.  Он встречает детей в музыкальном зале, объявляет  название предстоящей инсценировки.

Каждый день дети просматривают инсценировки, друг у друга, которые  подготавливают в группах. Получается, что каждый день новая инсценировка, новая сказка. Всё проходит  в музыкальном зале детского сада.  
С  детьми старшей и подготовительной групп, так как в нашем небольшом городе нет театра, мы посещали городской дворец культуры, знакомились с профессиями:  костюмер, вахтёр, кассир, билетёр и т.д.

На занятии для старшего дошкольного возраста я проводила занятие "Театр,Театр", с использованием ТСО. Мы просматривали отрывки из кукольного театра им.Образцова, оперы, балета, драматическую постановку.


,

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019), lenik (08.03.2017), yu-k-a (11.03.2019), Дзюбкина (14.03.2021)

----------


## Таняка

Открытие театральной недели.

Звучит торжественная музыка, дети проходят и рассаживаются на места.

Ведущий:    Здравствуйте, дорогие ребята! Я рада приветствовать вас в нашем зале.  
                   Здравствуйте, мальчики!  (Мальчики здороваются). 
                   Здравствуйте, девочки!   (Девочки здороваются)

             Звучит сказочная музыка. Появляется Оле-Лукойе.

Ведущий:    Ребята, кто это к нам пожаловал?  

Оле-Лукойе: Я – Оле-Лукойе – сказочный гном. 
                       Я прихожу к детям, раскручиваю свой волшебный зонт и          рассказываю сказки. 
                       Живу я в стране Театралии.
                       В стране Театралии, в стране Театралии
                       Царствует фантазия во всем разнообразии.
                       Там все мечты сбываются, а наши огорчения
                       Сейчас же превращаются в смешные приключения.

                       Ребята, а вы хотите  попасть в такую страну?  

Дети отвечают.

Оле-Лукойе: В театральную страну вход по приглашениям.
                       Приглашенье получает тот, кто сказок много знает 
                       и на мои  вопросы правильно отвечает.

Ведущий:      Оле-Лукойе, мы с ребятами очень хотим попасть в Театралию, мы очень будем стараться.

Оле-Лукойе:  Ну, хорошо, первое задание на смекалку-
                       Отгадать про любимую сказку загадку.
                       Слушайте, ребятки первую загадку:
1.	На сметане мешен,
На окошке стужен,
Круглый бок, румяный бок
Покатился… (колобок)

2.	Кто-то за кого-то
Ухватился крепко.
Ох, никак не вытянуть,
Ох, засела крепко!
Что же это?   (репка)
3.	Всех на свете он добрей,
Лечит он больных зверей.
И однажды бегемота
Вытащил он из болота.
Он известен, знаменит.
Это…(Доктор Айболит)

4.	Бабушка девочку очень любила,
Шапочку красную ей подарила.
Девочка имя забыла своё.
Ну, отгадайте, как звали её?

5.	Человечек деревянный
На воде и под водой
Ищет ключик золотой.
Всюду нос суёт он длинный.
Кто же это? (Буратино)


Оле-Лукойе:  С первым заданьем вы справились ловко, молодцы!
                    А теперь сложнее задание:
	Назовите зачин сказки (как может начинаться сказка)

Дети отвечают: Жили-были…;  В некотором царстве, в некотором государстве…;  Давным-давно….

Оле-Лукойе:   Молодцы!   А теперь назовите заключение сказки (какими словами могут заканчиваться сказки)?

Дети отвечают:  Вот и сказке конец, а кто слушал - молодец…

Ведущий:    Ну, Оле-Лукойе, справились и с этим заданием дети?
	Ведь наши дети самые лучшие на свете!

Оле-Лукойе: Молодцы, не скрою удивленье!
	А давайте, сейчас устроим представленье.
	Будем с вами мы играть, тянуть  репку помогать.

Проводится эстафета «Репка» (в шапочках героев сказки) (дети ст. гр)

Оле-Лукойе:  А вот эти ребята будут играть-
	Трём поросятам дом строить помогать.

Проводится эстафета «Построим дом» (Мягкие модули) (дети ср. гр)


Оле-Лукойе:  И с этим заданием справились.  Молодцы!!!
	Каждый из вас, ребята сказок знаток,
	Но, вот у меня на прощанье волшебный мешок.
	В мешок вы руку опустите, и вещь одну достать спешите.
	А мы с ребятами ответим гурьбой,
	Какой потерял её сказочный герой?

Оле-Лукойе предлагает детям (по одному) достать предмет, принадлежащий герою сказки.
Скалочка – «Лисичка - сестричка и серый волк»;
Золотой ключик – «Приключения Буратино»;
Красная шапка – «Красная шапочка»;
Золотое яйцо – «Курочка ряба».

Оле-Лукойе достаёт из мешка одно из приглашений.

Оле-Лукойе: А вот и вам на удивленье 
                    В страну Театралию всем приглашенье.
	В Артистов сейчас я вас всех посвящаю
	И в нашу  страну  приглашаю.

Звучит тушь, Оле-Лукойе вручает всем билеты-приглашения.

Оле-Лукойе: В нашей стране ждут вас сказки и представленья.
	Пять дней вы будете встречаться с разными героями сказок, превратитесь и в артистов, и в зрителей. 

	А  сейчас вы хотите отправиться в театр на волшебную сказку?
                    Что-ж,  под весёлую музыку поедем  на поезде.

Дети своими группами встают друг за другом, обходят вокруг  и возвращаются в зал, садятся на свои места.
В это время устанавливаются декорации 1 представления. (Педагоги)

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019), lenik (08.03.2017), nataliua.sm (18.03.2017), olgaA (04.01.2018), Воробушек (18.03.2016), Дзюбкина (14.03.2021)

----------


## Таняка

Конкурс Чтецов.

Оле-Лукойе:  Доброе утро, мои дорогие ребята! Вот мы снова с вами встретились в нашей волшебной стране Театралии.  Каждый житель этой страны, каждый актёр любит поэзию - стихи, выразительно умеет их рассказывать. 

Ведущий:       Дорогой Оле-Лукойе, наши ребята тоже очень любят стихи.

Оле-Лукойе:  А давайте, проведём сегодня настоящий конкурс чтецов стихотворений.

Ведущий:      Оле-Лукойе,  в группах уже прошли отборочные туры, и сегодня на нашем конкурсе выступят самые лучшие чтецы.

Оле-Лукойе:  Давайте скорее начинать конкурс, но сначала нужно выбрать мне помощников - жюри, которое решит, кто лучше всех прочтёт стихотворение.

Ведущий:      Представляем жюри – 

Оле-Лукойе:  Начинаем наш конкурс чтецов.

( Чтецы младшей, средней групп)
Оле-Лукойе:  А теперь нам необходимо отдохнуть. Давайте, с вами поиграем!

(Инструктор по физ.культуре и Оле-Лукойе проводят с детьми подвижные игры и аттракционы)

Оле-Лукойе:  Ну, что же, чтецы старших групп тоже уже готовы.  Итак, приглашаем...

(В конце, жюри подводит итоги, торжественно объявляет результат, Оле-Лукойе вручает призы - призы всем, участвовавшим детям. Мы дарили книги.)


(Звучит торжественная музыка)

(Ведущий представляет участников первой части конкурса. Дети выступают по очереди, зрители благодарят за каждое выступление)

Ведущий:  Ну, Оле-Лукойе,  какие молодцы  наши ребята!

----------

lenik (08.03.2017), nataliua.sm (16.03.2016)

----------


## Таняка

Закрытие театральной недели.

Звучит торжественная музыка, дети проходят и рассаживаются на места.

Оле - Лукойе: Заходите, заходите! Сегодня мы с вами встретимся со сказкой «Волк и семеро козлят», которую покажут артисты из старшей группы.

Постановка сказки «Волк и семеро козлят» (на новый лад).

Оле - Лукойе : Всю неделю мы с вами  путешествовали  по сказкам,                превращались и в актёров, и в зрителей. Посмотрели сказки «Репка», «Под грибом», «Муха – Цокотуха», «Волк и семеро козлят». Дети старшей и подготовительной группы познакомились с балетом, оперой, сходили на экскурсию в городской дворец культуры. 

Ведущий:    Наши дети узнали много интересного о театре. Мне очень понравилось это путешествие, а вам, ребята?

Дети отвечают.

Оле – Лукойе:  Мне тоже понравилось с вами путешествовать. А давайте, выберем самых активных, весёлых путешественников по стране Театралии. 

Ведущий:    	Давайте!  А помогут нам ваши воспитатели.

(Воспитатели групп называют активных участников театральной недели, дети аплодисментами встречают их.)

Оле – Лукойе:  Молодцы, ребята! Время нашего путешествия подходит к концу.
                          Мне пора возвращаться в свою сказочную страну, сочинять новые волшебные сказки и рассказывать их добрым и послушным детям. 

Ведущий:    Оле-Лукойе, нам очень жаль прощаться с тобой.

Оле – Лукойе:   Я не прощаюсь с вами, а говорю «До свидания». А в будущем году я приглашаю вас опять в путешествие по нашей волшебной стране Театралии. А пока, читайте сказки, учите стихи и готовьтесь к путешествию.   Ещё у меня для вас небольшой сюрприз – сладкое угощенье.
(Оле - Лукойе раздаёт конфеты)
	До свидания, ребята! До новых встреч!  (Уходит).

Ведущий:  Вот и подошло наше путешествие к концу, но, не будем грустить, а потанцуем.

Детская дискотека.

----------

lenik (08.03.2017), nataliua.sm (16.03.2016), yu-k-a (11.03.2019)

----------


## muson521

Нынче помешались все на ПДД. Сорвали мне театральную неделю. Всё было подготовлено, так обидно. В рамках театральной недели мы ещё показывали театр моды. Костюмы из бросового материала.
Всем успехов.
muson521

----------


## Русая коса

А у нас в саду провели конкурс театральных постановок,мини-спектаклей,участвовали даже ясельные группы.Без умиления и слёз на глазах невозможно было смотреть.Это было так здорово.А как пополнилась база костюмов,декораций.Открылись такие таланты!!!!

----------


## gadalka

Девочки, очереднОЙ *СЦЕНАРИЙ* музыкально- танцевального спектакля *"Страна игрушек"* . Это мой отчётник  танцевального кружка.
 Спасибо большое Ирине 55 за некоторые наработки :Ok: 
*Фото выставлю в подтеме "Грим и костюмы"*

Звучат фанфары трек № 01

Вед: Добрый день дорогие зрители. Сегодня мы открываем 9-ый театральный сезон, нашего танцевального коллектива «Арлекин» (аплодисменты)
Я хочу у вас спросить: « Вы верите в чудеса?»  Очень хорошо ,сегодня мы при помощи волшебства отправимся в сказочную Страну игрушек. И так, т-с-с-с  волшебство ждет нас.

                              (выходят 2 девочки с игрушками в руках)

                Песня: «Волшебная страна» трек № 02

1к Где то на земле, есть необычная страна
     В ней всегда смешно и интересно
     Сколько не ищи -  она на карте не видна
     Но она, представте, всем известна
                   ПР-В:  За рекой динь-дон, за горой динь-дон
		        И с мечтой динь-дон по соседству
		        В облаках динь-дон и в цветах динь-дон
		        Там живёт, там живёт наше детство.
2к Здесь проходит час, ну за каких то пять минут 
     Звёздочки не гаснут на рассвете
     В той стране друзья одни хорошие живут
     И зовут Игрушки их и Дети.
                   ПР-В: тот-же

Лена: Маша.а ты любиш игрушки?
Надя: Очень, очень,а ты?
Лена: И я. А какие игрушки ты любиш больше всего?
Надя: Куклу, её зовут …, и еще у меня есть котик, мышка и гномик.
Лена: Вот было бы хорошо, если  бы мы попали в страну игрушек!
Надя: Вот это был бы класс! А давай позовем Фею игрушек.
            Она придет и исполнит наше желание.
Лена: А как же мы её позовем?
Надя: Я думаю нужно сказать волшебные слова
            Давай придумаем их сами.

                                           (ходять думают)

Надя: Придумала! (шепчет на ухо)
Лена: Давай вместе
Вместе: 1,2,3 – Фея игрушек к нам в гости прийди!

                                                      1
                                      Песня «Сказка»трек № 03

                                   (входит Фея игрушек)

Фея: Вы звали меня? А вот и я, привет вам сказочный, друзья.

Девочки: А вы, правда Фея игрушек?

Фея: Правда, правда!

                              Песня Феи     («Кукляндия»)трек № 04

Немало разных кукол есть на свете  -2р
Глаза их удивления полны
И верим мы, что куклы тоже дети    -2р
Но только дети сказочной страны.
Кукляндия, кукляндия – волшебная страна,
Пусть вы о ней не знаете, но все же есть она.
Там сказочные лестницы, дома и города
Туда пускают маленьких, а взрослых никогда
А взрослых никогда!

Фея:    Девочки, а зачем вы меня звали?

Лена: Мы очень любим игрушки и хотим попасть в настоящую Страну 
           игрушек.

Фея: Нет ничего проще!
         Палочку волшебную в руку вы берите
         И слова за мною дружно повторите:
         Палочка волшебная желание выполняй
         Скорей в Страну Игрушек подружек отправляй!

                                        (отдает Маше палочку)

Лена: Как здорово!
Надя: Спасибо!

Фея: Мне же, по волшебному пути,
         В сказку вновь пора идти. До свидания.

                         Фея уходит трек № 05
                                                     2
Лена: Давай попробуем!
                                     (берут палочку вдвоем)

Вместе: Палочка волшебная желанье выполняй,
              Скорей в Страну игрушек подружек отправляй!

                (занавес открывается, посредине стоит коробок)

             Танец: «Где водятся волшебники» трек№ 06

                  (дети кладут  игрушки под сцену,клоун сидит в углу)

Лена: Ой! Как здесь красиво!
Надя: Смотри, сколько игрушек!
Лена: А вот мой любимый клоун
          Палочка волшебная желанье выполняй,
          Клоун мой веселый скорее оживай.

                 (звучит волшебная музика, клоун оживает) трек№ 07

Клоун: Я клоун, в цырке выступаю, много шуток песен знаю,
             Могу фокус показать, кувыркаться, танцевать.
             У меня такие шутки и проделки для ребят,
             Что смеяться можно сутки, даже четверо подряд!
             Не буду больше говорить, начинаю вас смешить!

                            Тенец: «Клоуны»  (Yello riever) трек № 08

                            (во время танца в угол вбегает щенок Долматинец)

Надя:   Лена, смотри щенок – пятнистое ушко
            Моя любимая игрушка
            Палочка волшебная желанье выполняй
            Щенок – долматинец скорей оживай.

                                                    (волшебная музика) трек № 09

Долматинец: Гав!Гав! Я- пятнистый щенок веселый и ловкий
                       Могу хвостом повилять и лаять немного
                       Круэлы Девиль нигде не видать?


3
Надя: Нет,нет!

Долматинец: Смелее братишки! Пора танцевать! Гав!Гав!

Долматинцы: (за кулисами)  Гав!Гав!Гав!

      Танец: «Долматинцы» (Песенка про щенка )трек№ 10

Лена: (берет робота) А вот- маханический робот
           И с ним я проделаю опыт
           Стоит ключик повернуть
           Пуститься он в долгий путь!

                   Танец: «Роботы» (Робот Бранислав) трек №11

                                         (забегают 3 матрешки)

Надя:  Какие матрешки озорные
            И веселые такие
            Раз,два,три,четыре,пять
            Любят все они плясать.
            Громче хлопайте в ладошки
            Вот они матрешки-крошки!
            Палочка волшебная желанье выполняй
            Матрешка расписная скорее оживай!

                                     (волшебная музика) трек № 12

1матр.: Нам, конечно, интересно
             Про матрешек рассказать
             Но неплохо бы напомнить:
             Для вас мы будем танцевать!

2матр.: Танцев очень много знаем.
             И танцуем и поём.
             И сегодня в этом зале
             Хоровод свой заведем!

3матр.: Ах, Матрёшечки- матрешки, 
             Хороши- не рассказать!
             Щечки яркие ,платочки,
             Начинаем танцевать!
                                                              4
      Танец: «Русские матрёшечки» трек № 13

                             (Кен забегает в угол зала)

Лена: (берет куклу барби)
          Старший брат на день рожденья
          Куклу Барби подарил
          Заслужил брат уваженье
          Мне капризной услужил
          С куклой Барби всюду вместе
          С ней учусь писать, считать
          Не сбежит, всегда на месте,
          Ей пора уж танцевать
          Палочка волшебная желанье выполняй
          Кукла Барби с Кеном скорее оживай.

                      Танец «Барби и Кена» трек №14

                                    (вбегают 2 мышка и котик) трек №15

1мышка: Пи-пи-пи  ,ай-ай-ай!
                Котик гонится за нами

Котик: Мышки,вы не бойтесь
             Подружки успокойтесь
             Я не злой, не злой совсем
             И мышат таких не ем
             С вами я хочу дружить.
             Верным другом хочу быть.

2мышка: Пи-пи-пи!Ура-ура!
                Мы тепер друзья!(обнимаются)

Обе мышки: Мы маленькие мышки
                      Любим все пищать
                      С котятами веселими хотим потанцевать

              Танец: «Друзья» трек № 16 



                                              5
Надя: Это кто же здесь сидит, тихо носиком сопит
             Это кукольный ребенок,он в песочнике и без пеленок.
             Палочка волшебная желанье выполняй 
             Ребенок- карапузик скорее оживай!

                              (вползает карапузик)  трек№17

Карапуз: Смешные карапузы шагают дружно в ряд
                Смешные карапузы друг другу говорять
                Мы кара- карапузики и нас мелее нет,
                Веселые и дружные и всем вам шлем привет.

                                (вползают карапузы)  трек№ 17

        Танец: «Карапузов» («Губки бантиком»)трек№ 18

Лена: Маша, смотри какая книга (читает)
          «С-ка-з-ки» вот здорово
          Сказки. А ты любиш сказки?

                          (выносит книгу вперед, занавес закрыть)   трек №19

Надя: Конечно,люблю! А давай позовем сюда сказочных героїв.
Лена: Давай!

Обе: Палочка волшебная желанье выполняй,
         Сказочка любимая скорее оживай!

                         (расскрывается занавес,стоят герои сказок) трек №20

Мальвина:  Из добрых сказок к вам пришли
         И пожеланья свои принесли.

Цаь:	         Я- сказочный цар, всем принёс поздравленье
	         А так же желаю окличного настроенья

Красная Шапочка:  От Красной  Шапочки сердечный вам привет
			И в пожеланье долгих и счастливых лет.

Лев:		Здоровыми, веселими пусть будут все дети
  		Самыми счастливыми на Голубой планете.


                                                    6
Волк:		Серый волк желает вам везенья
		Всё будет высший класс и в этом нет сомненья.

Факир:	Не падайте духом, трудитесь, живите
		И мультики мудре чаще смотрите.	 

Цыплёнок:	В них много секретов, в них правда и свет
		В безвыходном деле подскажут ответ

Белка:	Теперь всех будем удивлять
		Начинаем танцевать.

Танец: «Сказочные игрушки» трек№ 21

Надя: Интересно посмотреть, что за сказка на первой странице  нашей книги

                                             (раскрывает).

Ах, Лена, посмотри, это же королевский бал
		И Золушка танцует там
		Палочка волшебная желанье выполняй
		На королевский бал подружек отправляй.

Танец: «Вальс» (Вальс из м/ф «Анастасия»)трек№ 22

Лена:            (переворачивает страницу)
           А это уже совсем другая сказка
           Про колобка котрого бабка испекла
           И на окно остывать отнесла
           Полежал он на окошке
           Спрыгнул вниз и по дорожке
           Путешествовать пустился и на бал к нам прикатился
           Да не один и не два,
           А прямо целая семья.

                                  Танец: «Колобок»трек № 23

Надя:                    (переворачивает страницу)
            Это сказочка про кошку
            У которой есть сережки
            Кольца, платья все в застежках
            Тетя кошка к нам идет  и подруг своих ведёт               
                        Танец: «Танго кошек» трек№ 24

Лена:             (переворачивает лист)
          Посмотрите на мальчишку
          Озорного шалунишку
          На гармошке он играет
          И работать не желает
          Антошка!Антошка!Нам потанцюй немножко.

                      Танец: «Барбарики» трек№ 25

Надя:            (переворачивает страницу)
            Гномы- лилипутики маленький народ
            Вместе с Белоснежкой весело живут
            К нам сюда торопятся
            К нам сюда спешать
           Очень им уж хочется здесь потанцевать

                                       Танец: «Гномики» трек №26

                                          (влетает голубок) трек №27

Лена: Ты откуда голубок?

Голубка: Прилетел из детства
                Там где дети и игрушки  живут по соседству
                Там нет горя и беды
                Там от улыбок тесно
                Там парусам мечты плывет планета детства…

                                         Танец: «Голуби» трек№ 27


Надя: Как здорово и интересно было в этой Стране Игрушек, но
            нам пора возвращаться домой, в детский сад!

Вместе: Палочка волшебная желанье выполняй
              Скорее в детский сад подружек отправляй

                                         (девочки убегают за кулисы)


                                                              8
Вед:  Подходит к концу наше путешествие в Страну игрушек, но
         впереди наших ребятишек ждет теплое лето, ласковое море,
        желтый песок, и конечно же новые открытия и самые,самые добрые,
        светлые мечты, ласковые глаза мамы, добрый совет папы, любовь
        близких от которых наши дети будут чувствовать себя самыми 
        счастливыми, а это поверте многого стоит.  


                                          Танец: «Чайка» трек№

                          (выходят девочки ведущие на середину зала)


        Песня: «Праздник детства» трек№29

1к    Пусть звезды зажигаются,
 Даря нам чудо краски
 Пусть праздник продолжается,
 Как в самой доброй сказке
 Пусть этот миг запомнится,
 Сияньем юных глаз
 Пусть все мечты исполнятся
 У каждого из вас
                         ПР-В: Этот праздник - праздник детства,
 След оставит в каждом сердце
 И откроет в сказку дверцу
 И подарит чудеса
 Этот праздник - праздник детства,
 След оставит в каждом сердце
 И прекрасной этой песне
 Улыбнутся небеса
2к. 	Улыбками пусть светятся
 Друзей любимых лица
 И если надо встретиться
 Пусть встреча состоится
 Пусть шире открываются
 Для радости сердца
 И детство не кончается
 И длится без конца

----------

futnik (23.07.2016), recha (23.04.2018), бабалена (02.01.2017), вжик (11.03.2017), Иника (21.01.2021)

----------


## Чара

Девочки, есть ли у кого-то программа обучающая детей"Я-зритель" или что-то подобное?как вести себе в театре,что можно,чего нельзя...

----------


## Мирясова В.И.

> Девочки, есть ли у кого-то программа обучающая детей"Я-зритель" или что-то подобное?как вести себе в театре,что можно,чего нельзя...


Посмотрите вот здесь:

https://www.google.ru/webhp?source=s...82%D1%8F%D0%BC

----------

notka75 (06.10.2019), Ледок (16.03.2019)

----------


## nastiabar

Это спеклакль музыкально- театрализованной сказки " Маша и медведь" . Она построена на песнях-переделках 80-х годов. Здесь есть фрагмент кукольного спектакля и драматизации. материал из инета, с небольшими нашими интерпретациями... Мы готовили его на городскую неделю театра в 2013 году 
Ведущая:
Здравствуйте, дорогие ребята! Я рада приветствовать вас в нашем зале. 
Здравствуйте, мальчики! (Мальчики здороваются). 
Здравствуйте, девочки! (Девочки здороваются)

Живу я в стране Театралии.
В стране Театралии, Царствует фантазия во всем разнообразии.
Там все мечты сбываются, а наши огорчения
Сейчас же превращаются в смешные приключения.

Ребята, а вы хотите попасть в такую страну? 

Дети отвечают.

Исполняется песня « Сказка»

Ведущая:
В театральную страну вход по приглашениям.
Приглашенье получает тот, кто сказок много знает 
и на мои вопросы правильно отвечает.

Каждый из вас, ребята сказок знаток,
Но, вот у меня есть волшебный мешок.
В мешок вы руку опустите, и вещь одну достать спешите.
А мы с ребятами ответим гурьбой,
Какой потерял её сказочный герой?
(МЕШОЧЕК)


Музыка. 
На пустую сцену «выпорхнула» бабочка, вернее, девочка в костюме бабочки. 

Бабочка (зрителям). Здравствуйте! Как настроение?
Готовы, смотреть представление?
Мы сказку старинную нынче
Расскажем на новый лад!
И постараемся вместе,
Чтоб было всем интересней — 
Представить её сегодня,
Как яркий, цветной маскарад!

На сцене появляется девочка - рассказчица с большой книгой ска¬зок в руках, подходит к бабочке.

Рассказчица (бабочке).Всё расказала? Вот и молодец! А теперь, лети в свою сказку! 

Бабочка улетает. 

Рассказчица (зрителям). Никакого сладу с этими сказочными героями нет. Только в сказку отправишь, глядь, опять кто-то появился.. Только всё на свои места расста¬вишь, смотришь - вновь кругом полная неразбериха.

На сцене появился охотник. Он рассматривает следы на тропин¬ке, ходит вокруг рассказчицы с деловым видом. Рассказчица некоторое время за ним наблюдает, затем не выдерживает.

Рассказчица (охотнику).	 Ну вот опять! Ты чего здесь ищешь?
Охотник (показывает на землю.) Это... Следы!
Рассказчица.	 Чьи?
Охотник (подумал.)	 Заячьи... Нет, лисьи! Нет, медведя!
Рассказчица.	Медведь еще не выходил, рано ему по сказке не положено!
Охотник.	 Так, значит, это... Твои следы!
Рассказчица.	 Мои. Слушай, а ты зачем вышел?
Охотник.	 Так охочусь я. Следы ищу.
Рассказчица.	 Возвращайся к себе, тут их нет.
Не мешай мне сказку рассказывать.
Охотник.	 Сказку? А охотники в ней будут?
Рассказчица.	Нет, охотников в ней не будет, так что возвращайся в свою сказку
(вслед охотнику). Командует ещё! Охотничек! Ну, ладно. Где тут у нас? 

На сцене появилась испуганная бабочка.

Бабочка.	 Помогите! Спасите! Он за мной гонится!
Рассказчица (оторвалась от чтения, посмотрела на бабочку). 
Ну, что там ещё? Кто гонится?
Бабочка.	 Зелёный такой! Странный!

Бабочка спряталась за рассказчицу. Появился лягушонок.

Лягушонок.	 Ква-ква?
Рассказчица.	 А ну-ка, «квакай» отсюда! 
Тебя, тоже, в этой сказке нет.
Лягушонок (обиделся).	Ква-а-а-а! (Ускакал.)
Бабочка (рассказчице).	Спасибо! (Улетела.)


Рассказчица: Жили поживали, горя бед не знали
Дедушка да бабушка,
Маша – внучка лапушка
Машенька всегда была
Добродушна, весела,
Деда с бабой уважала
И во всем им помогала.
Играет музыка «я у бабушки живу». Поет песню имитирует уборку.
Машенька (поет): я у бабушки живу, я у дедушки живу,
Им во всем конечно помогу,
В доме чисто приберу,
Пол везде я подмету,
Потому что очень их люблю…
Бабушка: ай да Машенька,
Ай да умница,
Все прибрала, пол подмела !
Дедушка: А теперь поиграй,
Сядь попей с нами чай…
К ширме походят подружки
Подружки: Машенька, подружка,
Пойдем в лес дружно!
Грибы ягоды найдем,
В кузовочек соберем,
Деду с бабой принесем.
Дедушка: Иди, иди, поиграй 
Да смотри не отставай,
Отставать не годится, 
Можно и заблудится.
Машенька: Спасибо вам мои родные,
До свиданья дорогие
Бабушка и дедушка (Вместе) До свиданья Машенька!

(Выходит маша девочка)

Исполняется танец

1-я подружка: (обращает внимание девочек якобы вперед)
Ой, смотрите, какая чащоба!
Там, наверно, грибов так много.
2-я подружка: Много и ягод, наверное, там,
Столько найдем, что не снилось всем нам!
Машенька: Нет, там страшно и темно,
Заблудиться там легко. 
3-я подружка: Коль боишься, не ходи,
А домой тогда беги.
4-я подружка: Ну а мы туда пойдем,
Много ягод наберем!
5-я подружка(обеспокоенно): Если с нами не пойдешь,
Как домой ты попадешь?
Машенька: Вроде помню я дорогу,
Набрала грибов я много,
По тропиночке лесной
Доберусь сама домой.
До свидания друзья!
Подружки: До свидания Машенька!

Действие цветочков.
Под конец вновь появилась бабочка и спряталась за Машеньку. Вслед за бабочкой на сцену выскочил лягушонок.

Машенька (лягушонку).	 Ты чего за ней гоняешь¬ся?
Лягушонок (показывает на бабочку). Еда! Ква-ква!
Машенька.	 Чего?
Лягушонок.	 Еда, говорю! Ква-ква!

Лягушонок пытается обойти Машеньку, чтобы достать бабочку. Машенька закрывает бабочку собой.

Машенька.	.	 Я тебе покажу «еда»! 
А теперь запомни: (показывает на бабочку) это - не еда! Это – красота! Понял? Или повторить? 
Лягушонок (прикрывая голову.) Понял, понял! Ква-ква!
Машенька.	 Смотри у меня!

Лягушонок вскакивает и удегает.

Бабочка.	 Спасибо, Машенька.!
Машенька.	Да, пожалуйста! Такой большой, а не знает, что маленьких обижать нельзя!
Рассказчица (со своего места). Что-то ты не торопишься, Машенька, 
поторопись, Бабушка с Дедушкой совсем тебя заждались!
Машенька.	 Иду!

Действие цветочков. Машенька уходит, за ней летит бабочка. Цветочки тоже ра¬зошлись в разные стороны. 

Рассказчица: Думала маша, что знает дорогу,
Но оказалась, знает немного,
И сама не поняла как в дремучий лес зашла,
Села Маша на пенек
И проплакала денек.
Появляются белочки и зайчики
1-я Белочка: Девочка-красавица, только ты не плачь! 
(гладит её по голове)
Посмотри, какой я нашла калач!
(показывает калач, сделанный из картона и привязанный на верёвочку, одетую на шею; нимает верёвочку с калачом и надевает на Машеньку)
2-Я	БЕЛОЧКА: Вот тебе ещё орех, 
(даёт картонный фундук)
Будь же веселее всех!
МАШЕНЬКА: Потерялась я в лесу 
И до дома не дойду.
1 -Й ЗАЙЧИК: Возле речки, за опушкой 
Видел я одну избушку, 
Кто-то всё же там живёт, 
Грустно песенки поёт...
2-Й ЗАЙЧИК: Ты беги туда, спроси, 
Как дороженьку найти.
МАШЕНЬКА (с поклоном): Спасибо, белочки, спасибо, зайчики! 
Пока не стемнело, избушку найду 
И у хозяев дорогу спрошу!
БЕЛОЧКИ И ЗАЙЧИКИ: А мы тебя проводим!
Машенька убегает с зайчиками и белочками из зала.

ТРЕТЬЕ ДЕЙСТВИЕ. «ГДЕ ЖЕ МАША?»

выходят бабушка и дедушка на ширме.

Рассказчица: А что же было с бабушкой? 
А что же было с дедушкой? 
Они места себе не находили да слёзы горькие лили.

Бабушка и дедушка поют на молит песни «Куда уходит детство?».
ДЕДУШКА (поет); Куда девалась Маша?
Куда ушла она?
Какая приключилась с ней страшная беда?

БАБУШКА (поет): С подружками своими за ягодой пошла,
0,внученька родная, ну где ж найти тебя?!
ДЕДУШКА И БАБУШКА (поют хором): И зимой, и летом с нами Машенька была,
Ах, зачем с подружками ушла? 
Мы теперь без Маши долго и не проживём, 
Мы искать её сейчас пойдём...

Уходят плача, всхлипывая под музыку припева этой песни

ЧЕТВЕРТОЕ ДЕЙСТВИЕ. «НЕОЖИДАННАЯ ВСТРЕЧА»
Машенька приходит в зал обходит его по кругу. В это время занавес другого домика открывается, но в нём нет ещё Медведя.
Рассказчица: А Машенька всё шла да шла, 
И домик тот она нашла. 
Скромно в домик постучалась, 
Дверь открытой оказалась 
Устала она и решила поспать...

Машенька садится и засыпает.

ВЕДУЩАЯ: А жил в той в избушке большущий медведь.
Любил он на звёзды ночью смотреть, 
(в зал входит медведь с коробом за спиной) 
И песни любил задушевные петь.

МЕДВЕДЬ (поёт на мотив песни «Большая Медведица»):
1.	Ночью синей, ночью звёздной тихо встану у порога, 
В час, когда в сиянье ярком небо светится.
Ни о чём просить не стану ни Стрельца, ни Козерога, 
Лишь один вопрос задам Большой Медведице.
Припев: Чья здесь вина, может пойму, 
Ты мне ответь:
Вечно один я почему? Бурый медведь.
Медведь подходит к домику, заходит и пристально, как бы испугавшись, смотрит на Машеньку. Снимает короб со спины, тихонечко подкрадывается, присматривается и обращается к зрителям.
МЕДВЕДЬ: Кто же это? Не пойму.
Кто пришёл в мою избу?
Может, надо разбудить, обо всём её спросить?

Медведь тихонечко будит Машу, а она сначала не понимает, что перед ней Медведь, зевает, потягивается. И тут её словно ошпарили! Вскакивает с кресла и, взявшись за голову, выходит и встаёт лицом к зрителям.

Дуэт Маши и медведя на мотив «Песенки студента» («Тихо плещется вода голубая лента...»).

МАШЕНЬКА (поет): Неужели я не сплю? 
Ой! Кого я вижу! Вот так чудо наяву...
МЕДВЕДЬ (поет): Я же не обижу!
МАШЕНЬКА (поет): Ой, какой он - страшный зверь! 
Ой, какой ужасный! 
Далеко входная дверь...

МЕДВЕДЬ (поет): Убегать напрасно. 
В лес дремучий ты зашла, 
Здесь волков так много! 
Оставайся у меня, 
Вот моя берлога...

Поют еще раз с самого начала.

МЕДВЕДЬ: Не бойся, милое дитя, не обижу я тебя. 
Как давно я одинок! Хоть бы дочка, хоть сынок, 
Но живу всю жизнь в лесу, я не нужный никому.

Закрывает руками глаза, будто бы плачет, а Маша осторожно его гладит по голове.

МЕДВЕДЬ: Как звать-то тебя? 
Машенька: Машей.
МЕДВЕДЬ: Вот что. Маша, я не знаю, как в избушку ты зашла, 
Но тебе я предлагаю, будешь внучка ты моя.

МАШЕНЬКА: Нет же, Мишенька, послушай, Я о том тебе скажу
Как в лесу я заблудилась,
Как домой теперь хочу.
МАШЕНЬКА (поёт на мотив песни «Старая мельница»): Я с подружками своими 
В лес по ягоды пошла, 
Только от подруг отстала,
И до дома не дошла.
припев: Там где-то солнышко хмурится,
Дедка волнуется,
Бабушка ищет меня,
Плачут, да маются, не унимаются,
Ну, отпусти же меня!
(припев два раза)

МЕДВЕДЬ: Нет, Маша, не проси, и меня прости, 
Хватит горевать, ночью надо спать!
Медведь зевает, садится в кресло-качалку и «засыпает».

ПЯТОЕ ДЕЙСТВИЕ. «ХИТРОСТЬ МАШИ»
Рассказчица: Вот, уснул большой Медведь, 
Перестал он песни петь, 
Только Маша не спала, 
Думу думала она...

МАШЕНЬКА: Я медведя обхитрю! 
Пирожков я напеку,
В короб с пирожками сяду, 
Так домой и попаду!

Машенька подходит к столику, берёт из мешка, который стоит возле стола, горсточку муки, сыплет на столик, иметирует приготовление пирожков
Рассказчица: Вот проснулся утром Мишка, 
Вкусно пахнет весь домишко.
МЕДВЕДЬ: Что ты, Машенька печёшь? 
МАШЕНЬКА: Напекла я пирожки,
Ты в деревню их снеси, 
Бабу с дедом угости. 
По дороге только, знай, 
Пирожки не вынимай, 
А я сяду на сосну, 
За тобою прослежу.
МЕДВЕДЬ: Ладно, Маша, отнесу.
Только выйду, посмотрю, 
Вдруг там дождичек идёт. (уходит)
Рассказчица:: Да... У Маши пироги и румяны, и вкусны!

Забегают «пирожки» (дети), встают в шеренгу и поют на мотив песни «Миллион алых роз» по очереди, по 1 строчке.

1-Й ПИРОЖОК (поет): Ночью нас Маша пекла,
2-Й ПИРОЖОК (поет): Спать не ложилась она,
3-Й	ПИРОЖОК (поет): И пирожков напекла,
4-Й	ПИРОЖОК (поет): Не сосчитать никогда...
5-Й	ПИРОЖОК (поет): На-вер-но...
(переход на припев через фермату (замедление))
ПИРОЖКИ (поют хором): Миллион, миллион, миллион пирожков, 
Напекла, напекла, напекла, Маша, ты, 
А теперь, а теперь, а теперь не робей, 
В короб ты полезай, Машенька, скорей!

На проигрыш Маша ведёт каждого пирожка к большому коробу, а пирожок тихонько за короб прячется и тихо уходит из зала, потом и сама Маша прячется и уходит из зала незаметно. Короб сделан из большой коробки , такие можно найти в мебельных магазинах. 

Приходит медведь, одевает короб за спину, идёт и поет на мотив песни «Птица счастья».

МЕДВЕДЬ (поет): Ох, дойти, б до завтрашнего дня,
Пирожков так много у меня,
Сяду на пенёк, съем я пирожок,
Путь в деревню всё ещё далёк.
Где-то поёт соловей,
Но Машина песня, конечно, милей,
Где то пекут пироги,
Да только у Маши вкуснее они!

Садится на пенёк, чтобы открыть короб, и слышит Машин голос из-за кулис.

МАШЕНЬКА: Не садись на пенёк, не ешь пирожок, 
Неси дедушке, неси бабушке!
МЕДВЕДЬ: У-у! Глазастая!

Медведь снова взваливает на себя короб и вытирает лоб, будто устал. В это время
Машенька, дед и бабушка тихонько пробираются в домик. Машенька должна незаметно сесть на корточки за коробом, который поставит медведь, когда придёт к домику. Он ставит специально так, чтобы Маша смогла незаметно сесть, будто бы она в коробе.

Рассказчица: Долго шёл медведь, устал, 
Даже петь он перестал.
Вот деревня, вот и дом, 
Мишке страшно здесь кругом.
Медведь снимает короб, ставит его на определённое место и озирается, будто бы боится, привлекая зрителей внимание на себя. То рукиами глаза закроет, то присядет.
Рассказчица: Как же много здесь собак, 
И детишек-забияк.
Мишка очень испугался, 
Но в избушку постучался.
МЕДВЕДЬ: Эй, вы мне откройте дверь, 
Ну пожалуйста, скорей! 
Я от Маши вам принёс 
Пирожков тут - целый воз!
выходят бабушка с дедушкой. 
ДЕДУШКА: Ну, а где ж она сама? 
МАШЕНЬКА: Баба, деда! Вот и я!

Машенька выскакивает из за короба, подбегает к бабушке и дедушке и обнимает их обоих.
МЕДВЕДЬ: Ох ты, Машенька моя! Обманула ты меня!

МАШЕНЬКА: Ты, Мишутка, не грусти,
(подходит к нему, гладит по голове)
За обман меня прости,
А чтоб был не одинок,
Ты к нам в гости заходи.

Ведущая: И пословицу одну ты, Мишутка, заучи.
А пословица такая:
Нет милей родного края,
И милей твоих родных,
Близких сердцу, дорогих.
Лучше бабушки и деда,
Лучше пап, и лучше мам
Никого на свете нету,
Мы споём об этом вам!
Под вступление песни «Бабушки-старушки» все дети, игравшие героев этой сказки, прямо в костюмах выбегают и становятся полукругом за бабушкой, дедушкой, Машенькой и медведем. Не просто стоят, а хлопают у себя над головой, пока идёт вступление, потом опускают руки. Песню запевают главные герои, а все остальные хором поют припев.

Кто тебя сильнее всех любит и ласкает? 
Кто внучатам перед сном сказку прочитает?
Кто подарками тебя в Новый год завалит?
И, конечно, лучше всех всё на свете знает, 
И, конечно, лучше всех всё на свете знает?! 
Припев: Дедушки, бабушки, бабушки, старушки, 
Дедушки, бабушки, ушки на макушке. 
Дедушки, бабушки, мы вас уважаем 
И сегодня мы для вас песни распеваем! 
И сегодня мы для вас песни распеваем!

Вся песня поётся два раза и на проигрыш между первым и вторым разом дети-главные герои танцуют: дедушка с бабушкой, а Маша с медведем.

В конце песни, на коду, дети-второстепенные герои друг за другом поворачиваются и выходят из зала, хлопая у себя над головой. За ними идут и главные герои. Так заканчивается сказка.

----------


## nastiabar

САМЫЙ МАЛЕНЬКИЙ ГНОМ  ( этот спектакль мы показывали на городскую неделю театра 2014 году)

Сказка по мотивам мультфильма «Самый  маленький гном»
                              Автор текста Яковчук  С.А.

(   Выходят дети и исполняют песню  «Читайте сказки детям»)

              На середину зала выходит  Сказочница

Сказ- ца:   В сказочном лесу одном
                    Жил в домишке  старом гном…
                    Был Вася маленький такой, что мимо проходил любой!
                    И сильно он переживал, 
                    Никто его не замечал!
                  ( под музыку выходит гном Вася)

Вася :         Обидно очень мне бывает, 
                    Никто меня не замечает!
                    Вот… Посмотрите…

( Под музыку выходит  Медведь) 

Вася : Добрый день!!!!

( медведь гнома не видит , оглядываясь продолжает идти.)

Медведь :     Искать малину что-то лень.. 
                       Я к пчёлкам лучше- ка  схожу!
                       Немного мёда попрошу..
                            ( Уходит.)

Вася : Вот видите …( вздыхает) 
           Медведя встретил,
          А он меня и не заметил…

( Под музыку появляется Волк .)-

Волк ( Вороне) Привет!  Ты что ли Вася?

Ворона:  Кар-Кар! Что ты, !!! Нет!!!
                 С ума ты разве , Волк, сошёл?
                 Ну где  ты Васю здесь нашёл?

Волк : Прости, Каркуша, какая жалость!
            Наверно просто показалось!!!

            ( Волк и ворона уходят)

Вася : ( вздыхая) Ну.. что я говорил?

           (Под музыку в зал заходит Коза)

Вася :        Здравствуйте!!!


Коза      (  не замечая гнома, собирает траву и цветы.) 
                 По полянку я пройдусь..
                 Травкой сочной разживусь!!!
                  ( Уходит)

Вася :       Тут вниманья не найду! 
                  Ладно уж, домой пойду!

( Идёт домой на кукольную   ширму, на ней    стоит домик , возле него сидят бабушка -гном и дедушка- гном.)

 Вася :       Никому меня не видно..
                   Бабушка, мне так обидно!!!

Бабушка :  А что ты сделал для того?

Вася :         Да вообще-то ничего!

Дедушка : Ничего? Да ты бы знал
                   Как я в твои годы всем помогал!!!
                   Нильса я расколдовал, сон Белоснежки охранял!
                   Хорошее твори, мой друг! 
                   Тебя заметят все вокруг!

Вася :        А что мне делать? Кто укажет?

Бабушка : Пусть сердце тебе всё подскажет!!! 

  ( звучит фонограмма стука сердца)

Вася : ( руки сложены на сердце.)
            Ну… придётся теперь долго ждать
            Пойду я пузыри пускать!

(Садится на пенёк и пускает мыльные пузыри)

(Волк лежит под деревом , ему попадают  в глаза пузыри)

Волк : Ой, кто меня тут ослепил?
             Кто пузыри в глаза пустил?
             Поближе подойди  совсем…
             Хочу посмотреть кого я съем!!!

Вася :  Не выйдет  ничего сейчас!
            Я очень маленький для вас!

Волк ( со злостью) : Маленький?! Ты мне не друг!
                                    Ведь именно от вас всё зло вокруг!
                                    А ну… Скорее к речке отведи!!! 
                                    Глаза промыть мне помоги!
                                    Да далеко не отходи.. 
                                    Я съем тебя потом, смотри… ( грозит гному)

( Под музыку пританцовывая выходит Дюймовочка, садится возле ручья) 

(К  ручью подходит гном  Вася и волк, волк промывает глаза, замечает Дюймовочку)

Волк : Вот еда!!! Ко мне скорей!!!

Вася : Назад, назад плыви быстрей!!! ( в ужасе закрывает лицо руками)

 ( Волк хватает Дюймовочку) Вот ты  Вася какой есть
                                                      Поскорее б тебя съесть!

Вася : Она не Вася, Вася – я!!!

Дюймовочка:  Дюймовочкой зовут меня!

Волк :     А.. Знаем.. Сказку мы читали!!!
                А у крота ты убирала?

 Дюймовочка : Я.. А теперь меня прости 
                            И поскорее отпусти!!!
                            Я к принцу эльфов торплюсь,
                            На встречу опоздать боюсь…

Волк : Так.. Тихо-тихо!!!  Принц нынче я!!!
             Убирать в доме нужно у меня!!!
             За хозяйством будешь ты следить
             И порядок наводить.. 
( Забирает Дюймовочку в мешок и под музыку  идёт по тропинке. 
 В это время появляется  мальчик-с-пальчик с  бананом. 
Волк н наступив на кожуру банана, падает)

Волк : Ходят тут всякие, гуляют
            Леса кожурой от банана загрязняют!

Мальчик-с пальчик: Гражданин! Куда спешите?
                                       Вы под ноги хоть смотрите!

Волк : Ой, а тебя как звать?

Мальчик-с-пальчик: Мальчик-с-пальчик величать!

Волк: От маленьких одна беда!!!
Ты что, огрызками кидаться?

Мальчик-с-пальчик :Привычка! Чтоб не потеряться!

Волк: Не потеряешься, поверь!
           На ужин будешь мне теперь!!!

Мальчик-с-пальчик: Но я ни в чём не виноват!!!

Вася : Да-да! Все это подтвердят!

Волк: Виной твоей есть лишь одно-
            Мне кушать хочется давно!!!

( Забирает мальчик-с-пальчик в мешок)

( Мимо пролетает Маленький Мук.)

 Маленький Мук: Остановите! Я прошу!!!

Волк: Я падал!!! Больше не хочу!!!

( Маленький Мук падает и трясёт ногами.)

Маленький Мук: Скорее меня вы поднимите
                                 И туфли-скороходы с  ног снимите

Волк: Ты кто такой?

Маленький Мук : Я- Маленький Мук!

Волк: Что? Маленький?! Ещё? Опять?
            Придётся и тебя забрать…
            Будешь в туфлях волшебных летать 
            И добычу для меня загонять
            Не будет добычи - тебя съем..
            Разлетались тут совсем!
( Уходят)

( Вася прибегает к бабушке с дедушкой)

Вася :  Дедушка! Бабушка! 
            Волк такое натворил…
            Он Дюймовочку захватил!
            Мальчика-с-пальчик поймал..
            Маленького Мука в мешок забрал…
           Что же делать? Как мне быть?

Бабушка: Надо всех освободить!

Вася: Я же маленький совсем!!!
          Волк сказал же: «Я всех съем!»

Дедушка: Ну и что! Вы вместе- сила!
                   Будет волку всё не мило..

( Волк дома сидит в кресле. Все герои перед ним.)

Волк: ( Дюймовочке)  Ты готовить будешь ужин!

Маленькому Муку:  Для добычи ты мне нужен. 

Мальчику-с-пальчик: Ты чтоб дом убрал любя…
( показывает на Дюймовочку)  А я за спецодеждой для тебя…

( Волк уходит, Вася успевает проскочить в дом.)

Вася : Так и будете сидеть?
            Молча в потолок глядеть!
            Надо делать что-то срочно!
            Волк же съест вас, это точно!

Дюймовочка: Что мы сделаем- не знаю…

Мальчик-с-пальчик: Маленькие мы- пропадаем!

Вася : Вместе мы объединимся
           Волку мы не покоримся!

( маленький Мук с Мальчиком-с-пальчик ходять туда-сюда, «думают»)

Маленький Мук: Придумать надо что-то срочно!!!

Дюймовочка: Ой, к несчастью, это точно!!! ( плачет)

Вася :  К несчастью для Волка это, друзья!
             Послушайте, вот что придумал я!!!

( Встают в кружок, шепчуться, смеються.)

( Дюймовочка берёт зеркальце и роняет его, «разбивает», стоит грустная )

( Заходит Волк, напевая « Жил-был у бабушки серенький козлик»)

Волк : На-ка вот, возьми, примерь..

Дюймовочка( печально)            Разбито зеркальце теперь…
                                              Примерьте лучше на себя..
                                              Со стороны  на платье гляну я…

Волк ( смотрит на платьице) Да я ж в него не помещусь

Маленький Мук:                   О-о-о.. Я с вами волшебным фиником делюсь!
                                                   Он рост заметно уменьшает…
                                                   И все проблемы убирает!
Волк : Ну так давай его сюда…    
( ест виник и уменьшается- ребёнок заходит за кукольную ширму, надевает на руку    куклу- волка)
                                                  Вот здорово, вот это да!!!
                                                  Давай, померю сей час 
                                     ( примеряет фартушек и чепчик)
Волк :  Ну.. как я вам?

Дюймовочка : Да просто класс!!!

Волк :                Вот то-то же… ведь молодцу
                           Любой наряд всегда к лицу!

( обращается к Маленькому Муку)
                          Теперь мне финик дай другой..
                          Чтоб вырос я оять большой…

Маленький Мук: Зачем же финик тут другой? 
                                Ты нам подходишь и такой!!! 

( накрывает маленького волка шляпой)

( Волк начинает хныкать, сопротивляться)

Вася  : А я тебя предупреждал,
             Но ты свои права качал!!!

Волк: ( вздыхает.) Предупреждал… предупреждал!!!

Вася: Ты во всех сказках проиграл!

Волк  ( Жалобно) : Вась… Меня воспитать забыли…
                                   Родители  мои-то   волки были!!!
                                   Не буду больше никогда,
                                   Прошу поверьте навсегда…
                                   Я ,честное, слово обещаю…

 Вася :     Смотри… последний раз прощаем! 
( даёт волку финик, волк его съедает и становится большим- ребёнком.)

Волк :  Спасибо, Вася! Так и быть,
             Буду с маленькими дружить…

----------

Alexandra_B (03.01.2020), бабалена (02.01.2017), Марьванна (17.02.2019)

----------


## Oksik

А у нас в д/с я проводила театральный фестиваль. Мы показывали сказку и ещё 2 детских сада, находящиеся рядом пришли со своими сказками.
Может быть кому - нибудь пригодится наша идея. Спасибо девочкам с форума за помощь.

Положение
о проведении городского детского театрального фестиваля 
«Путешествие по городу сказок» 
среди воспитанников дошкольных образовательных учреждений 
г.Зеленогорска Красноярского края.
Общие положения:

Городской фестиваль детских дошкольных театральных коллективов проводится на внеконкурсной основе как форум профессионального общения и взаимодействия театральных коллективов детских садов города.

Учредитель и организатор фестиваля: 
администрация МБДОУ д/с №22, музыкальный руководитель: Дорохина Оксана Владимировна.

Цели и задачи фестиваля:
- приобщение  детей дошкольного возраста к театральной культуре;
- создание условий для развития творческих способностей детей через театрализованную 
   деятельность;
- выявление наиболее талантливых детей и коллективов МБДОУ, популяризация театрального 
  искусства;
- создание творческой среды для музыкальных руководителей и участников коллективов с целью
   взаимообогащения и дальнейшего роста исполнительского мастерства;
- повышение профессионального мастерства и квалификации музыкальных руководителей и 
  творческих коллективов.

Участники фестиваля:
В фестивале принимают участие дети 6-7 лет, посещающие МБДОУ г. Зеленогорска Красноярского края.

Организация и порядок проведения:

Место проведения – МБДОУ д/с № 22, физкультурный зал.
Время проведения- 14.05.15г. в 10.00 ч.
Условия проведения: фестиваль проводится в 1 этап.

Условия участия:
    для участия в фестивале в оргкомитет до 08.05. 2015г. предоставляется заявка 
    (приложение№1) по электронному адресу –-------

Справки по телефону:---- или по т.сот.------  (ДорохинойО.В.)

-в программу выступления коллектива входит 1 театрализованная постановка, длительностью не более 15-20 минут.
- музыкальное сопровождение выступления (фонограмма) находится  на флэш носителе с указанием номеров треков и предоставляется организатору фестиваля до 08.05.15г.

Подведение итогов:
Музыкальные руководители и детские коллективы награждаются дипломами за участие в фестивале.
Поощрение детей – сладкие призы (шоколадки каждому учстнику) за счёт садов, которые представляют дети. 





Приложение№1


Заявка
на участие в городском детском театральном фестивале 
«Путешествие по городу сказок» 
МБДОУ д/с __________

Название театрализованной постановки.	
Количество участников	
Ф.И.О. руководителя, контактный телефон

----------


## Oksik

Ведущие фестиваля дети подг.гр.

"Путешествие по городу сказок"

Оформление центральной стены в виде сказочного города.

 Выходят мальчик и девочка.
 Девочка:
 Дорогие гости! Приглашаем вас в путешествие по городу Сказок.
 Мальчик:
 Город сказок? Разве есть такой город? И где он находится?
 Девочка:
 (показывает на центральную стену) Да вот же он!
 Мальчик:
 Ах, этот город…Красивый.
 Но ведь он не настоящий, и в нём никто не живёт.
 Девочка:
 Да нет же, в нём живут сказки. Только увидеть и услышать эти сказки могут только те, кто верит в чудеса.
Видео «Песенка о сказке»
 Девочка: 
 В сказке может всё случиться,
 Наша сказка впереди.
 Сказка в двери к нам стучится,
 Скажем гостю: 
 Вместе:
 Заходи!
Сказка «Доверчивый Ёжик»21 сад
Мальчик: Приготовьте ушки, приготовьте глазки
 Вы сейчас увидите волшебную сказку
 Чудеса сюда придут, интересно будет тут.
 Но чтобы сказочка сначала, словно реченька журчала
 Чтоб к концу ни стар, ни мал от неё не задремал
 Надо, чур, всем не молчать, а загадки отгадать.
Загадки о сказках
1.Нравом зол, цветом сер,
 Семерых козлят он съел.(Волк и семеро козлят)
2.Сидит парень на печи,
 Уплетает калачи, 
 Прокатился по деревне
 И женился на царевне.(По-щучьему велению)
3.У всех жёнушки как жёны,
 У него – лягушка,
 Но в итоге будет рад
 Этому Ванюша.(Царевна-лягушка)
4.У Алёнушки сестрицы
 Унесли братишку птицы,
 Та с подружками играла,
 Братца Ваню проморгала. (Гуси-лебеди)
5.Колотил да колотил
 По тарелке носом,
 Ничего не проглотил
 И остался с носом.(Лиса и журавль)
6.Убежали от грязнули
 Чашки, ложки и кастрюли.
 Ищет их она, зовет
 И в дороге слезы льет. («Федорино горе»)
7.Ах ты, Петя-простота,
 Сплоховал немножко:
 Не послушался кота,
 Выглянул в окошко.(Петушок – золотой гребешок
8.Над простым моим вопросом
 Не потратишь много сил:
 Папа парня с длинным носом
 Из полена смастерил.(Буратино)
9.Он сумел поймать волчишку,
 Он поймал лису и мишку.
 Он поймал их не сачком,
 А поймал он их бочком.(Бычок смоляной бочок)
10.А теперь про чей-то дом
 Разговор мы заведём.
 В нем богатая хозяйка
 Припеваючи жила,
 Но пришла беда нежданно
 Этот дом сгорел дотла!(Кошкин дом)
11.Был похож на мяч немножко
 И катался по дорожкам.
 Укатился ото всех,
 Кроме рыжей — вот так смех! (Колобок)
12.В этом доме без забот
 Жили звери, только вот,
 Медведь к ним пришел потом,
 Поломал звериный дом.(Теремок)

Девочка: А теперь сложнее задание:
 Какими словами  может начинаться сказка?
( Дети отвечают: Жили-были…; В некотором царстве, в некотором государстве…; Давным-давно…. )
Девочка: Молодцы! А теперь скажите,  какими словами могут заканчиваться сказки? (Дети отвечают: Вот и сказке конец, а кто слушал - молодец…)
Правильно. А теперь сюрприз для вас
 «Муха - Цокотуха" в гостях у нас!
Сказка №2
Я: А пока артисты готовятся показать нам новую сказку, я приглашаю всех встать в круг и немного отдохнуть. Мы с вами станцует танец:
  «Что манит птицу?»
Мальчик:
 Город сказок, город сказок,
 Мы по городу идём.
 Сказки новые находим
 С каждым часом, с каждым днём.
 Девочка:
 В этом городе народ
 Очень весело живет.
 Каждый день, круглый год
 То танцует, то поёт.
Сказка №3. Свинопас
Девочка:
 С чудесами мы простились,
 Мы из сказки воротились.
 Сказка- ложь, да в ней намёк,
 Добрым молодцам урок.
Мальчик:
 Говорят, что чудес не бывает,
 Это сказано было не раз,
 Но подчас чудеса обитают
 Среди нас, среди нас, среди нас.
финальная песня "Добрые сказки"
Я: 
Вручение дипломов, шоколадок.
Я:  Мы говорим вам – «До свиданья! », 
Но не прощаемся совсем. 
Мы говорим вам – «До свиданья! », 
 Но снова будем рады всем!

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019), Sandra71 (12.01.2019), Воробушек (18.03.2016), Марьванна (17.02.2019)

----------


## Oksik

*Наша сказка "Принцесса и свинопас".* Сложная, но интересная. Спасибо за сказку форуму. Музыка для сказки в папке (в следующем сообщении).

Принцесса и Свинопас (По Г.-Х. Андерсену) 
 Действующие лица и исполнители:
 Шуты (2) – 
 Принц-Свинопас – 
 Принцесса –
 Фрейлины (4-6) –
 Король – 
 Министр Нежных Чувств –
Реквизит:
  Накидка из мешковины и соломенная шляпа для свинопаса
  Ромашка
  Роза
  Клетка с птичкой
  Корзина с поросятами
  Веер и платочек для принцессы
Музыкальное сопровождение:
  Фанфары
  Менуэт на выход принцессы
  Песня «Ах, мой милый Августин!»
  Звук дудочки

Сцена 1
 (Звучат фанфары, выбегают шуты.)
 Шуты:
1. - Здравствуйте, уважаемая публика!
2. - Мы рады вам, а вы рады нам!
1. - Сегодня мы расскажем вам…
2. - Сегодня мы расскажем вам про…
1. - А что мы расскажем сегодня?
2. - А давай про…
1. - Нет-нет-нет! Лучше давай про…
2. - Нет-нет-нет! Это им совсем неинтересно!
1. - Тогда давай про…
2. - Совершенно верно! 
1. - Про принцессу!
2. - Но очень капризную!
1. - И про принца…
2. - Жил на свете принц настоящий,
1. - Только очень уж был он беден.
2. - Но собою хорош, хоть и бледен.
1. - А звали его Августин,
2. - Только он не справлял именин
 По причине всё той же бедности, 
 1.- А не из жадности или вредности.
2. - И надо же было случиться,
1. - И надо же было влюбиться,
2. - Да так, что в пору жениться
 1.- На дочке соседнего короля!
2.  - Но поверьте – все это зря!

Сцена 2
 Принц (Выходит, гадая на ромашке.): 
 Ах, принцесса! Такая миленькая! Такая хорошенькая! 
 Что же мне делать?! Она по ночам мне снится! И надо ж так было влюбиться…
 Что же теперь делать?..
Министр Нежных Чувств:
 Я, я знаю! 
Я - Министр Нежных Чувств 
 Его Величества Короля!
 Ты подари ей соловья,
 Пусть он споет ей песню,
 О том, что ею грезишь ты,
 Что всех она прелестней.
 И розу для нее сорви,
 Пускай принцессе скажет,
 Что без нее ты не живешь,
 А умираешь даже.
Принц: 
 Точно! Надо отправить принцессе подарки! 
 Есть… Есть у меня соловей говорящий И роза невиданной красоты!
 Шуты:
 Надо отправить принцессе подарки!
 Принц: 
 За мной! Надо отправить принцессе подарки!
 И на посылку наклеить две марки!
 Шуты:
 И на посылку наклеить две марки!
 Сцена 3                                                                     
 Фрейлины и принцесса: 
1. - Ваше Высочество! Ваше Высочество! 
 Может, помузицируем? На клавесине поиграем?
 - Не хочу!
2. - Ну, Ваше Высочество!
 - Не хочу!
3. - Ваше Высочество! Ваше Высочество! 
 Профессор ждет Вас в обсерватории!
 - Подождет! 
4. - Ну, Ваше Высочество!
 - Подождет! 
 1.- Ваше Высочество! Ваше Высочество! 
 Может, роман почитаем или сказку?
 - Сама читай!
2. - Ну, Ваше Высочество!
 - Не бу-ду!!!
 3.- Ваше Высочество! Ваше Высочество! 
 Может, сбегаем на полянку, поиграем в мяч?
 - Не хочу!
4. - Ну, Ваше Высочество!
 - Отстань!!!
 (Входят шуты с подарками.)
 Шуты:
 Подарки Её Высочеству от принца соседнего Королевства!
 Принцесса:
 Ах, вот опять ко мне гонцов с подарками прислали!
 Фрейлины:
 Подарки! Подарки! Ах, как это мило сделано!
Король:
 Более чем мило! Это прямо недурно!
Принцесса:
 Фи! Папа, они настоящие!!!
 Король:
 Фи! И цветок, и птица – они настоящие! 
 Для принцессы совсем неподходящие!
 Фрейлины:
 Фи! И цветок, и птица – они настоящие! 
 Для принцессы совсем неподходящие!
 Принцесса:
 Не нужны мне такие подношения! 
 Я достойна лучшего отношения!
 Передайте ему ответ: 
 Нет! Нет! И еще раз нет!!! (Уходит.)
 Король:
 Передайте ему ответ: 
 Нет! Нет! И еще раз нет! (Уходит.)
 Фрейлины:
 Передайте ему ответ: 
 Нет! Нет! И еще раз нет!!! (Уходят.)
 Сцена 4
 Шуты:
 Она нам сказала ответ:
 Нет! Нет! И еще раз нет…
 Принц: 
 Ах, господин Министр!
 Министр Нежных Чувств:
 Я всё знаю! Есть еще один дельный совет:
 Надо отправиться в то соседнее царство,
 В то соседнее государство
 И сыграть какую-то роль!
 Принц: 
 А пойду-ка я в то соседнее царство,
 В то соседнее государство,
 Пройду мимо грозных стражей,
 Лицо перемажу сажей…
 А пойду-ка я к ней в свинопасы,
 А дождусь-ка я своего часа!
 (Шуты выносят одежду, принц переодевается в свинопаса.)
(Появляется король.)
Король:
Эй, оборванец! Прочь пошел!
Принц (Кланяется.): 
 Господин Король!
 Я хочу работать на скотном дворе,
 Просыпаться хочу на заре.
 Свинки будут в полном порядке,
 По утрам будут делать зарядку…
 Король:
 Изволь! Будешь пасти свиней,
 А уж как – это тебе видней!
Принц (Вытаскивает из-за кулис корзину с поросятами, раскладывает их вокруг себя, приговаривая…): 
 Буду трудиться на славу,
 Кормить сытно всю эту ораву,
 Чистить свинок, купать поросят…
 Поросята просто блестят!
 Министр Нежных Чувств:
 Надо принцессу чем-то удивить,
 Надо какое-то чудо смастерить!
 Принц: 
 Смастерю я горшок чудесный,
 В день свободный свой,
 В день воскресный.
 Будет петь он, как соловей,
 Надо сделать его поскорей!
 (Достает горшок, звучит песенка «Ах, мой милый Августин!»)
Сцена 5 
 (Появляется принцесса с фрейлинами.)
 Принцесса (фрейлинам):
 Пусть продаст свинопас горшок,
 А не то у меня будет шок!
 Фрейлины:
1. Сколько стоит, пастух, твой горшочек,
 Столь желанный для королевских дочек?
Принц: 
 Вы понять меня хорошенько должны – 
 Деньги мне совсем не нужны.
 Я ведь к вам явился из леса…
 Десять поцелуев принцессы!
 Фрейлины:
 2.Вы понять его хорошенько должны – 
 Деньги ему совсем не нужны.
 Он ведь к вам явился из леса…
 Десять поцелуев принцессы!
 Принцесса:
 Не хочу я целовать пастуха!
 Фрейлины:
 3.В этом нет никакого греха!
 Вам, принцесса, так нужен горшок,
 Что может случиться шок!
 Для здоровья такое вредно,
 4.А свинопас слишком бедный.
Нечего с ним считаться,
 Да вряд ли он умеет целоваться!
 Мы встанем вокруг, как забор, -
 Какой же это позор?!
(Фрейлины становятся вокруг, расправляют юбки. Свинопас целует принцессу.)
 Фрейлины:
 Раз… два… три… четыре… пять…
 Шесть… семь… восемь… девять… десять!
 Принц (отдает горшок):
 Что ж, получите, принцесса горшочек,
 Столь желанный для королевских дочек
 Слушайте при дворе горшочное пение 
 И приходите все в умиление!
 А я сделаю еще и дудочку!
 Попадется принцесса и на эту удочку!
 (Свинопас достает дудочку, играет.)
 Принцесса:
 Нужна дудочка королевской дочке!
 Вынь да положь – и точка!
 Фрейлины:
 1.Сколько стоит поющая палка?
 Принц: 
 Эх, да продать мне ее жалко!
Фрейлины:
 2.Дудка твоя от беса!
 Принц: 
 Пусть меня целует принцесса!
 Поцелует всего сто раз – 
 Дудочка ее – вот и весь сказ!
Фрейлины:
 3.Ах, принцесса! Как вам сказать?
 Просит этот нахал,
 Так он нам и сказал,
 Сто раз его целовать!!!
Принцесса:
 Как мне быть?
 Ведь я же принцесса…
 Ваши юбки нам будут завесой,
 Я начну целовать наглеца – 
 Заслоните нас от отца!
 Надо поощрять искусство!
(Фрейлины становятся вокруг, расправляют юбки. 
 Свинопас целует принцессу.)
 Фрейлины:
 Раз… два… десять… двадцать… тридцать…
 Девяносто… сто!!!
 (На слове «девяносто» появляется Король.)
Король:
 Что я вижу?!
 Как это возможно?!
 Целовать свинопаса не должно!
 Убирайся отсюда прочь
 И отныне ты мне не дочь!
 Прочь, прочь и еще раз прочь!!!
Сцена 6
Министр Нежных Чувств:
 Ваше Величество! Ваше Высочество!
 Позвольте мне во всем вам признаться…
 Это вовсе не свинопас,
 А принц соседнего Королевства!
 (Свинопас снимет мешковину, и превращается в принца.)
 Принц: 
 Нет, ты в жены мне не годишься, 
 Ты капризничаешь, ты гордишься!
 Не хотела принять птичку и розу,
 Проливал я горькие слезы…
 Но пошла целовать свинопаса!
 До какого мы дожили часа!
 Не нужна мне такая жена!
 Оставайся, принцесса, одна!
 Принцесса (Рыдает.):
 Ах, я бедная! Ах, я несчастная!
 Надо было мне выйти замуж за прекрасного принца! Ах, я несчастная!
Шуты:
 Принцесса и свинопас,
 Тот самый, что свинок пас – 
 Могли бы друг в друга влюбиться,
 Могли бы и пожениться,
 И жить в прекрасном дворце…
 Фрейлины:
 С улыбками на лице!
 Шуты:
 А также три года спустя 
 Разводить при дворце поросят!
 Король:
 Жаль, что все получилось не так.
 Кто умен, кто хитёр, кто дурак?
 Шуты:
 Принцесса глупая и жадная,
 Хоть и юбка у неё нарядная.
 И принц-свинопас хорош…
 Фрейлины:
 Доброты у него ни на грош!
 Король:
 Я, король, обращаюсь к вам лично:
 Пусть отныне все будет прилично.
 Я ношу королевский венец – 
 Потому объявляю…
Все хором:
 КОНЕЦ!

----------

olgaA (04.01.2018), skrat.10 (04.03.2018), Лариса12 (11.01.2019)

----------


## Oksik

ссылка на музыка к сказке "Принцесса и свинопас"https://yadi.sk/d/BvmNSQ0fhGp97

----------

olgaA (04.01.2018), Sandra71 (12.01.2019), skrat.10 (04.03.2018), зулико (09.01.2019), Лариса12 (10.01.2019), ЮЛилиана (12.08.2016)

----------


## lauda

МУЗЫКАЛЬНАЯ  СКАЗКА
ТЕРЕМОК  НА  НОВЫЙ  ЛАД



Голос : Сказки любят все на свете,  любят взрослые и дети
Сказки учат нас добру, и прилежному труду
Говорят как надо жить, чтобы всем вокруг дружить.
Выходит сказочница: А скажите ка детишки вы читали в детской книжке про чудесный теремок что не низок не высок?
Да? Ну значит мы сейчас, поведем другой рассказ
в нашей сказке все иное, все совсем совсем другое
в ней совсем другой расклад 
Теремок на новый лад!	
И так детвора наш рассказ начать пора!
звучит музыка, занавес открывается
Сказочница: Стоит в поле теремок,  для кого-то он высок,  для кого-то не высок
Вдруг по полю полю мышка бежит.    (под музыку выбегает мышка танцует)
Танец   Мышки
Мышка: Я маленькая мышка, по лесу я хожу
Ищу себе домишко ищу не нахожу
Что я вижу?  что за терем теремок?  он не низок,  а высок.
А кто же в нем живет?  (бегает стучит  то с одной стороны то с другой)
Видно в доме не живут!  ( радостно)  Я теперь хозяйка тут!
Сказочница: Мышь в теремочке живет, вкусные пироги печет.
Скачут по полю лягушки две веселые подружки
Музыкальный выход лягушек
1я  У берега речушки живут веселые лягушки  
песенки поют, поют не устают
2 я Лягушки попрыгушки любят кувыркаться
лягушки попрыгушки  водицы не боятся,
1  Ах какой хороший дом!  Как хотим пожить мы в нем !
2  Тук тук тук кто в теремочке живет? Кто в невысоком живет?
выбегает мышка:  Вы кто такие?  
Лягушки (хором) Мы лягушки, две веселые подружки!
1 я:  Пусти нас мышка в теремок
Мышка:  А что вы умеете делать?
Лягушки:  Мы умеем веселые песни петь,  вот послушай!
Песня   "Две лягушки и комар" (во время песни к ним присоединяется комар)
Комар:  И меня возьмите в терем жить,  буду вас я веселить!
Мышка : Пи пи пи -  заходите в дом,  будем вместе жить вчетвером.
Рассказчица : В прекрасном теремке таком, стали жить они вчетвером.  Мышка лягушки и комар в теремке живут, хозяйство малое ведут. Чистят моют убирают и нисколько не скучают, а комар им на скрипочке играет  так мышку и лягушек развлекает
Уборка   (под  музыку пробегают поочереди кто с ведром кто со щеткой кто с подушкой кто с одеялом забегают в теремок)
Сказочница:  Вот по полю   петушок идет.
Музыкальный выход петуха
Петух: Ку  ка  реку!   Ко ко ко!
Виден терем далеко - хорошо бы в нем пожить буду терем сторожить!   
Песня  " Голосистый я петух"
Петух:  ( стучит ) Тук тук!   Кто в теремочке живет?
( выбегают по очереди) Я - мышка  норушка , мы лягушки - веселые подружки , а я комарик - на скрипочке играю всех  зверят забавляю.
Петух: Пустите в теремок пожить, буду терем сторожить ! Рано рано по утру всю округу разбужу! Ку ка реку-у-у!
Комар: Заходи петух скорей вместе будет веселей!
(все уходят в теремок)
Сказочница : В прекрасном теремке таком  стали жить они впятером.
живут мирно не скучают и друг другу помогают.
Бегут по полю  зайчишки -  храбрые  мальчишки.
Музыкальный выход зайчат
1 Заяц: Ах какой хороший дом! Как хотим пожить мы в нем!
2 Заяц: Тук тук тук! Кто в теремочке живет ? Кто в невысоком живет?
(выбегают по очереди) Я - мышка норушка,  мы - лягушки, две веселые подружки, а я комарик - на скрипочке играю всех зверят  забавляю , а я дружок - голосистый петушок  а вы кто?  и что вы умеете делать?
1 заяц: Мы - зайчишки  молодцы!  Потому что храбрецы! 
Не боимся мы лисы, волка дернем за усы!
2 заяц: Чтобы сильным ловким стать, надо бегать, приседать,  физкультурой целый день
Вместе: заниматься нам не лень! 
1 заяц: Хотите мы вас тоже научим зарядку делать?
2 заяц: Эй зверята, выходите на зарядку  поспешите! 
Веселая  зарядка
Петух : Заходите зайки в дом, веселее жить  всемером.(все уходят за теремок)
Сказочница: В прекрасном теремке таком стали жить они  всемером живут мирно не скучают и друг другу помогают.
Вдруг слышат зверята - ветки гнутся, сучья трещат - Это медведь по лесу идет!
Музыкальный выход медведя
Медведь : Очень славный теремок! Кто тут поселиться мог?
Тук тук ! Отзовись, кто живет здесь покажись!
(зверята поочередно выбегают из теремка) Я - мышка норушка, мы - лягушки две веселые подружки, а я - комарик музыкант, . а я - дружок голосистый петушок , а мы - зайчишки  храбрые мальчишки а ты кто? и что ты умеешь делать?
Медведь:  А я медведь - люблю  песни петь (поет А - а - а грубым голосом) зверята затыкают уши 
1 заяц : Мишенька медведь не умеешь ты песни петь.
медведь : Ну тогда я станцую  я признаюсь с давних пор - замечательный танцор! (танцует грубо топая ногами,  зверята разбегаются в разные стороны)
2 заяц: Перепутал он опять - не умеет танцевать!
медведь огорченно махнув лапой, садится у теремка зверята подходят к нему
Петух:  Что ты мишенька так огорчился?
Медведь: Ни певец, ни танцор из меня не получился!
Мышка:  Ребята , а давайте  развеселим мишку, сыграем ему  на музыкальных инструментах! чтобы лапы его сами заплясали!
Оркестр  " На горе - то калина"
Медведь: спасибо друзья,   ух  как плясать охота, потанцуйте со мной!
Танец  " Кримена"
Медведь : Ну спасибо вам друзья, в такой компании мне никогда не будет скучно .
Сказочница:  В прекрасном теремке таком живут звери в восьмером: пироги пекут, песни поют, комарик на скрипочке играет всех зверят забавляет,петушок теремок сторожит,зайки со зверятами зарядку делают, а медведь ягоды да мед в теремок носит .Вот так они и живут.
Все:  В тесноте да не в обиде!
Песня  "Веселая  компания"   занавес закрывается
Я: А  теперь я представлю зрителям наших артистов.
Сказочница: 
Мышка: 
Лягушки:
Комарик:
Петушок:
Зайцы:
Медведь:
А также: Режиссер и муз оформление:  Ламтева Н.Б.
Помощники режиссера: наши воспитатели Боклина С. В. СапрыкинаЕ.В.  
Хореография: Литвинова Е .В.
Художественное оформление: Бударенко Н.Н.
Инструктор по физической культуре: Гордиенко И.Ю.
Костюмер: Перепелицина Л. П.
 и наши родители
Парикмахер:
Билетер:
Видеосемка:
И конечно наши зрители без которых не состоялся бы наш спектакль.
Всем большое спасибо!
Все поют песню  Веселая компания
1к: Невозможно жить на свете без компании, одиноко на планете без компании
Без компании на праздник не пойти 
выходные не с кем провести
Припев: Ты и я - веселая компания, вместе нам не скучно никогда
Ты и я - такая вот компания, мы команда мы друзья!
2к: Мы читаем мы играем за компанию
Мы рисуем мы танцуем за компанию
Мы вдвоем а если лучше в восьмером
За компанию построим дом    ОГРОМНЫЙ!

----------

laptysha26 (28.01.2019), Лариса12 (10.01.2019), Лилия60 (26.01.2020), Людмила Гатилова (02.06.2020), Мусиенко (16.03.2019), оксана 1974 (16.09.2019)

----------


## lauda

ТЕАТРАЛЬНОЕ ЗАНЯТИЕ В СРЕДНЕЙ ГРУППЕ

Дети свободно входят в зал.
Вед .Ребята посмотрите сколько гостей у нас сегодня. Давайте подарим им свои улыбки , хорошее настроение и всех поприветствуем песенкой.
«Доброе утро» (попевка-приветствие)
(слышно шуршание)
Вед. Ч-ч-ч! Тише! Вы слышите? Какие-то звуки. Сядем в кружок и послушаем тишину.
В доме моем тишина
И в тишине слышу я 
Тихо шуршунчики шуршат: шу-шу-шу-шу
Свистунчики свистят: с-с-с-с
Зузунчики звенят: з-з-з-з
Жужунчики жужжат: ж-ж-ж-ж
Бормотунчики бурчат (болбочут)
(слышно шуршание)
Вед. Тише, тише! Слышите, звучит в тиши! Ши-ши-ши! Ши-ши-ши! Кто же это может быть? Давайте тихонько пойдем и поищем.
(дети ходят по залу, ищут, вед. берет в руки мышку)
-Посмотрите, кто шуршал!
Мышка.- Ой! Я боюсь! Вы не прогоните меня?
Вед. - Ну что ты, Мышка! Мы рады тебе!
Мышка. Я живу в Теремке, а к вам прибегаю в гости. Сижу тихонько в уголочке, слушаю ваши песенки, смотрю, как красиво танцуете. Но больше всего мне нравится смотреть ваши представления, ведь вы настоящие артисты! Я тоже хочу научиться всему, чтобы потом показывать сказки своим друзьям в Теремке. Но, не знаю, как это сделать, ведь я ничего не умею.
Вед.- Мышка! Мы тебе все покажем и обо всем расскажем, а ты учись вместе с нами.
Дети, расскажите Мышке, чтобы стать настоящим артистом, что для этого нужно?
(дети отвечают)
Вед. Прежде всего, надо работать над своей речью, слова выговаривать правильно и внятно, чтобы было всем понятно, а для этого есть специальные упражнения - скороговорки - в которых каждое слово должно быть слышно четко и ясно. Вот послушай, мы тебе расскажем про мышек:
Мышка сушек насушила
Мышка мышек пригласила. 
(сначала произносим шепотом, потом громче) 
Вед. А чтоб было интересней и веселее упражняться, мы поиграем с пальчиками.
«Мышки» ( пальчиковая игра )
Мышка. Ой! У меня так не получится. Я всего этого не умею.
Вед. Мы тебя, Мышка, научим. Сейчас вместе будем разучивать новую скороговорку. Послушай:
Из – под топота копыт
Пыль по полю летит.
Попробуй учить вместе с нами. Сначала мы будем говорить очень тихо , шепотом, а потом по громче.
(дети повторяют, отхлопывая ритмично по бедрам)
А теперь произносим побыстрее (в конце - цокают язычком).
Вот видишь Мышка, это совсем не трудно.
Мышка. И это все? Я уже стала артисткой?
Вед. Не торопись Мышка, тебе надо еще многому научиться. Прежде всего, владеть мимикой.
Мышка. А что это такое, мимика?
(дети объясняют)
Вед. Да Мышка, мимикой мы передаем свои эмоции - чувства и настроения.
Мышка. Ой, как интересно! Научите меня!
Вед. Повторяй все за нами!
Давайте покажем Мышке какие мы : веселые,
грустные,
сердитые,
удивленные.
Поиграй с нами в интересную игру и у тебя тоже все получится.
(Звучит муз. «Звуки природы»)
Представим , что мы в лесу. Слышите, птички поют, ручеек журчит, листочки на деревьях шелестят. А кто это на ветке дерева сидит? Да ведь это Филин!
Мимическая игра « Филин» Т. Боровик
Мышка. Мне понравилось играть. Теперь я уже всему научилась?
Вед. Не спеши Мышка! Мимикой мы передавали различные настроения, но существуют еще и разные жесты , которыми должен владеть актер. Сейчас мы поиграем и покажем тебе, что мы можем.
«Как живешь?» - игра с жестами.
Вед. Спой с нами песенку и повторяй все за нами.
« У всех мама есть» Т. Боровик
Мышка. Мне очень весело с вами. Я хочу открыть вам свой секрет. Есть у меня сундучок, в котором я храню разные найденные вещички. Показать вам?
Вед. Покажи Мышка, нам с ребятами интересно посмотреть!
Мышка. Открывайте!
Вед. Ой, сколько здесь всего!
Ты знаешь Мышка, а мы с ребятами сейчас пофантазируем и превратим эти обычные вещи в необычные, сказочные. Ведь каждый актер должен развивать свое воображение и фантазию и ты попробуй вместе с нами.
Вот ленточка. Во что она может превратиться?
( дети высказывают свои предположения: змея, гусеница, ветерок, салют, ручеек и др.)
Вед. Ребята, подумайте, как можно с помощью бантика передать настроение, например веселое
(дети фантазируют)
А грустный бантик как будет выглядеть?
(предположение детей)
Вед. что еще интересное лежит в сундучке?... Палочки!
(дети превращают палочку в 
ключ
гвоздик
зубную щетку
карандаш
градусник
свечку
дудочку 
др. предметы)
Носок—(перчатки, змея)
Вед. Представим, что к нам приехал факир- заклинатель змей.
(дети представляют себя ролях: рука в носке - змея, факир с палочкой - дудочкой
Под музыку «Болеро» Равеля)
Фантазируем с платками : юбка
Фартук
Бабочка
Облако 
Рыбка
Осьминог
Медуза
(под музыку дети фантазируют, импровизируют)
Вед. Куда же перенесли нас волшебные облака? (слушают звуки - шум моря)
Отдохнем, посидим на песочке, погреемся на солнышке. А кто это по песку ползет?
Краб!
«Краб»(пальчиковая игра)
Вед. Загляните в сундучок, что там еще есть? (Перчатки)
Давайте расскажем и покажем нашей Мышке историю про перчатки. 
(Дети показывают инсценировку «Перчатки» по стихотворению С. Маршака)
Мышка. Спасибо вам ребятки, вы многому меня научили, за это я угощу вас сушками, которые сама насушила.
(корзиночка с пакетиком сушек)
А я побегу к своим друзьям в Теремок и расскажу обо , всем чему научилась.
До свидания!
(дети прощаются)
Вед. Артистами мы побывали 
Все Мышке рассказали
Артисты были хороши?
Похлопаем им от души!
---Возьмите корзиночку с сушками, отнесите в группу и угостите всех ребят.

----------

lencom2007 (08.09.2017), lenik (08.03.2017), ирина махно (15.06.2017)

----------


## вжик

*Театрализованное представление «Кошкин дом»*  учавствуют ст.ср.мл группы.
Музыка звучит тихо и на ее фоне говорит ведущая
Вед  Тихо-тихо  сядем рядом, входит сказочка в наш дом
         В удивительном наряде, в разноцветном, расписном!
        И раздвинутся вдруг стены - вся земля видна вокруг:
         Плывут звуки речкой пенной, тихо дремлет лес и луг...
         Вдаль бегут лесные тропки, тают в дымке голубой
          Это сказка нас торопит и зовет всех за собой!
Сегодня мы будем смотреть и слушать сказку-мюзикл «Кошкин дом  на новый лад», а сыграют ее для вас маленькие артисты-это ваши дети….Итак мы начинаем.

Занавес  открыть
Музыка   Танец сказка
Реб   Тили бом,тили бом, на дворе высокий доме
           Ставенки резные,окна расписные
Реб  А на лестнице ковер,шитый золотом узор
           По красивому ковру ,сходит кошка поутру
Реб    Выйдет кошка на прогулку,да пройдет по переулку
          Смотрят люди не дыша,до чего же хороша.
(уходят)
Музыка  выходит кошка,зевает,потягивается.
Кошка  Какое утро.благодать,велю я сливок мне подать..(звонит в колокольчик)   Василий,где же вы мой друг…
Кот   Я уже здесь,я уже тут…Доброе утро,вот сливки,печенье..
Кошка  Не утро сегодня,а загляденье,душа поет и просится в полет…
Песня-танец  кошки и кота « Как хорошо просыпаться с зарей»
Звонит телефон
Кошка  Алло,я слушаю…ах,как замечательно, будем сегодня у  всех обязательно  ( обращается к коту)….Добрые соседи в гости нас зовут,веселье и радость сегодня нас ждут.
Кот  Я возьму с подарками корзинку,ждут нас чай и вкусная  грудинка (несет корзину) …Нам пора….
Занавес закрыть     Музыка
Вед   Сегодня кошку и кота ждут во многих домах, и в семействе  Петушковых,где  живут  папа,мама и их детки-цыплятки…и в семье Хрюшкиных, где со своей мамой живут маленькие  смешные поросята….в семье  Козкиных,где живут весело  папа,мама и их детки-козлята…Кот и кошка спешат к домику Петушковых,чтобы поздравить цыплят с днем рождения..(смотрит за занавес)
Ну,вот.кажется мы у дома Петушковых, где к приему гостей все готово..
Занавес открыть  ( Петух на лавке  с балалайкой и курочка рядом с платочком)
Частушки
Петух ( 5 спец) А я  Петя-петушок,ярко-красный гребешок.
               Важно  по двору хожу  и кричу ку-ка-ре-ку.

Курочка ( 5 спец)   Я в курятнике сижу, И цыплят считаю.  
                 Я  Курица не глупая.точно это знаю.

Вместе  Кукареку ко ко ко  Невозможно хмурится
Улыбнитесь поскорей, поют петух и курица
Кошка  Здравствуйте, соседи! С днем рожденья поздравляем ваших маленьких цыплят, мы здоровья им желаем и подарки всем вручаем ( отдают подарок)
Петух (берет)   Да, подарочки, что надо, будут им цыплята рады.
Курочка  Приглашаю, вас к столу,  я сейчас вас угощу..(сели за стол) Кушайте, вот здесь пирог, вот крупа, вот сладкий мед.
Петух Мы цыплят позовем и для вас плясать начнем
 Танец  Курочки,петушка,цыплят( 8 спец гр)
Кошка и кот ( хлопают в ладоши)
Кошка  Ах, какие чудесные малыши, Весело мне с вами было,вам, спасибо говорю, от души благодарю.
Кот  Да, пора  и честь нам знать, на часах уже 12..
Кот и кошка  До свидания, соседи.(идут)
Цыплята машут и пищат.
Занавес закрыть. Музыка
Вед  Кошка и кот дальше идут,в семействе Хрюшкиных их тоже ждут…Там под горою домик стоит и живет в нем тетушка Хавронья…добрая свинка, ходит как картинка. чистенькая, славненькая и деток своих  приучает к порядку…а у нее их так много, все смешные, толстенькие с розовыми пятачками. Маму свою уважают, никогда ее не обижают…Кошка с котом к их дому идут, целую коробочку печенья в подарок Хрюшкиным несут…(заглядывает за занавес)  Ну вот, мама Хавронья и ее детки- поросята уже готовы встречать гостей.. 
Песня  Поросята( 9 спец гр)
1 Поросенок Поросёнок в луже грязной, мылся очень даже важно    Тёр спинку, пяточёк, и щетинистый бочок!
2 Поросенок  Рано утром на рассвете умываются  котята и цыплята и козлята, только мы не искупались и грязнульками остались.
3 Поросенок  Эй, вы, братцы, поросята, все мочалочки берите, тазики скорей несите, будем мыться и плескаться и с водичкою играться.
    Танец  «  Ах, какие хрюшечки»
( после танца)   тазики поставили на место и сели на коленки)
Кошка   Здравствуйте, тетушка Хавронья(дает подарок) как ваша милая семья?
Хавронья. Спасибо, кошечка,хрю хрю,от всей души благодарю
Я и семья покуда, живем совсем не худо, прошу  садится всех к столу, я вас ботвиньей угощу…детки ложки берите и гостей развеселите…
Оркестр  с ложками  Кошка  танцует с котом
Кошка  Ах, какие чудесные малыши, Весело мне с вами было, вам спасибо говорю, от души благодарю.
Кот  Да, пора  и честь нам знать, на часах уже 3.
Вместе  До свидания, соседи.
(Поросята машут и кричат хрю хрю)
Запавес закрыть  Музыка
Вед   Кошка с Василием дальше идут,в семействе Козкиных давно их ждут…Домик  их стоит на  лужайке у леса…Кругом зеленая трава,цветы,неподалеку речка протекает. Строгие мама и папа очень любят своих детей-козлят,воспитывают их,учат музыке и танцам,занимаются весь день,козлятам очень нравится как мамочка поет и детский хор козляток от нее не отстает…знают ноты и движенья..так танцуют..загляденье..Кошечка с котом идут и подарки им несут,то то будет всем веселье,потму что у Козкиных новоселье. (заглядывает за занавес) По моему к приему гостей все готово.
Занавес открыть
Коза Чтоб выучиться пению,иметь надо терпение и что урок не зря у нас прошел,должны вы быть внимательны,послушны и старательны и выучить все ноты наизусть..(показывает картину ноты)
Козленок Это,мама,нота до,как воробышка гнездо,а вот эта нота ре,как деревья во дворе,
Козленок Посмотрите нота ми,ты котенка покорми,а вот это нота фа,так кричит в лесу сова.
Козленок Соль играет детвора,ля запела вся семья,си поем мы для того, чтоб вернутся в ноту до
Коза Молодцы, мои ребята,за урок вам ставлю 5 , Вы готовы петь козлята?
Вместе  Да
Песня  Шла коза с козлятами  ( средн.гр)
Кошка   Здравствуй,милая Коза,как же славно пели дети. С новосельем поздравляем,вас и маленьких козлят,принесли сегодня к чаю всем вам сладкий шоколад.
Коза Приглашаем,приглашаем,поскорее вас к столу,вам диванчик уступаем,сами сядем м в углу.
Кошка (пьет чай)  Угостили,вы нас славно,а теперь попросим вас,потанцуют пусть козлята танец шуточный для нас.
Коза Ну,козлята выходите и свой танец покажите
Танец  « Все козлята любят танцевать»
Кошка  Ах, какие чудесные малыши, весело мне с вами было, вам спасибо говорим от души благодарим
Кот  Да, пора  и честь нам знать, на часах уж ровно 5
Вместе  До свидания, соседи
(Козлята машут и кричат: Меееее)
Занавес закрыть..Музыка
Вед   Усталая кошка  идет с Василием домой…идут в хорошем настроении,обсуждают все увиденное и услышанное,и как маленькие шустрые цыплята танцевали с петушком и курочкой…как свинки весело играли на ложках,какие они были смешные и чистенькие.особенно их розовые пятачки,какие талантливые дети в семье Козкиных ,и поют и танцуют и даже нотную грамоту знают…и как хорошо они провели время в гостях… день удался на славу….
Усталые оба вернулись домой..
Занавес открыть
Кошка  В печке распали огонь,дружочек,да дров,смотри,не пожалей,пусть в нашем светлом доме станет уютней и теплей..(берет подушку)  Спать,так хочется,устала,наконец вернулась,в дом,пусть мне сон приснится сладкий,тили тили тили бом.
Танец   Сон ( 5 спец, и 8 спец) 
(Кошка просыпается и потягивается)
Стук в дверь
Кошка  Кто там,Василий,посмотри…(убирает подушку)
(Кот открывает дверь)
Входят коты и кошки
Песня   Если весело живется( 2 спец гр 5 спец)
1Кошка-подружка  Это мы твои друзья Мурка,Тошик и конечно я.
2Кошка-подружка  Мы забежали на часок,привет,бонжур хелло,повеселимся мы с тобой,нам крупно повезло.
3 Кот-друг  Ну-ка все вместе  уши развесьте,лучше по хорошему хлопайте в ладоши нам.
 Танец  Кошки не похожи на людей
Кошка  Ах,вы мои дорогие,как с вами весело,Василий принеси всем молока….(пьют из чашек)
1 Кошка-подружка Спасибо,милая подружка,но нам уже пора..
Кошка   Я провожу вас,милые друзья( идут вперед)
Занавес закрыть
( завести детей  козу и 2 козленка ,петуха,курочку и цыпленка,свинью и 2 поросят) и за домик воспитателя
Вед  Словечко за словечком и снова разговор,а дома перед печкой,огонь прожег ковер,еще одно мгновенье и легкий уголек  сосновые поленья,окутал,обволок.
Музыка огня  За домиком пламя 
Вед   Как только кошка это увидала,то тут же в обморок упала…(кошка села на нее машут,дуют)
Тили бом тили бом загорелся кошкин дом,бежит курочка с ведром,заливать кошкин дом Козлята и свинки с чашками,а кошечки подружки с плошками….ничего не получается,огонь не прекращается,,,.(дети сели и закрылись руками)
Что ж вы милые сидите и испуганно глядите,быстрее телефон берите, 101 в пожарную звоните….(дает телеф)
Кот Тили тили тили бом,загорелся кошкин дом
Дети   Тили бом тили бом загорелся кошкин дом
Танец пожарников( 5 и 2 спец)
Пожарник  Тили тили тили бом загасили кошкин дом
                          Не сгорел ваш новый  дом, уцелел со всем добром
      Если добро вы хочешь сберечь Не уходи, когда топится печь
Когда без присмотра оставлена печь –Один уголек может дом ваш поджечь.
               Чтоб не допустить беды, правила запомни ты:
                  Не прячьтесь при пожаре, опасен очень дым,
                   Из дома выбирайтесь, звоните 101.
( все участники хлопают)
Кошка О это чудо,это диво,все завершилось так красиво,
              Не было бы счастья ла несчастье помогло
              И в нашем общем доме будет светло
Реб  Как здорово,что есть на свете дружба,и не подвластна ни огню ни вьюгам. Мы вместе,что еще нам нужно,быть рядом и поддерживать друг друга.
 Песня   В доме моем        Вход воспитателей и остальных детей.
Вед  Вот и сказке конец,а кто слушал
Зал   и дети Молодец
Вед объявляет участников спектакля и благодарит за внимание…дети машут и отходят назад…
Занавес закрыть

----------

nataljabondarenko+++ (14.08.2019), skrat.10 (04.03.2018), Лариса12 (10.01.2019), Лилия60 (26.01.2020)

----------


## elsor

Нет ли у кого сценария театрального фестиваля в детском саду.

----------


## Ляляйка

Уважаемые коллеги! Зава моя озадачила, что надо открыть доп.услуги ... 
заняться аниматорством (проводить дни рождения детей самим)  Чтоб родители не приглашали других аниматоров в сад, а все это делали мы! Я, конечно, не против....но как мне написать рабочую программу? План? Все, что нужно на допуслуги?! 
Это театрализация (только не детская),так получается? Или как? Может кто уже работает аниматором? Кто, что подскажет?! Просмотрела все - каша в голове! Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## ludmila_zub

> Это театрализация (только не детская),так получается? Или как? Может кто уже работает аниматором? Кто, что подскажет?! Просмотрела все - каша в голове! Подскажите, пожалуйста!


Конечно, это не театрализация. Это игровая развлекательная программа, которая может проводиться только в вечернее время (после всех режимных моментов и образовательной деятельности. Дополнительные платные услуги может детский сад предлагать имея лицензию определенной категории. (проверьте на самой лицензии).
Навязать родителям свои услуги вы не имеете права, только согласие. В некоторых регионах России аниматоров не допускают работать на территории детских садов. Часто у них программы не соответствуют возрастным особенностям, плохого качества реквизит, опасные аттракционы или задания для детей. 
Желание зарабатывать деньги надо сначала подкрепить законностью услуг, проштудировать варианты и последствия такой деятельности.

----------

nezabudka-8s (10.02.2019), Варшава (10.02.2019), ладушка777 (10.03.2019), Лилия60 (26.01.2020), Ольга Сара (10.02.2019)

----------


## ладушка777

> Конечно, это не театрализация. Это игровая развлекательная программа, которая может проводиться только в вечернее время (после всех режимных моментов и образовательной деятельности. Дополнительные платные услуги может детский сад предлагать имея лицензию определенной категории. (проверьте на самой лицензии).
> Навязать родителям свои услуги вы не имеете права, только согласие. В некоторых регионах России аниматоров не допускают работать на территории детских садов. Часто у них программы не соответствуют возрастным особенностям, плохого качества реквизит, опасные аттракционы или задания для детей. 
> Желание зарабатывать деньги надо сначала подкрепить законностью услуг, проштудировать варианты и последствия такой деятельности.


Людмила, а кто в детском саду отвечает за театрализованную деятельность, если нет ни у кого из педагогов театрального кружка - от кого должна исходить инициатива, есть какие-то нормативы?

----------

Лилия60 (26.01.2020)

----------


## Таня Петухова

добрый вечер,у нас тоже проходит неделя театра, помимо сказок, каждая группа готовит афишу к своей сказке, на открытии недели театра представляет ее (стихами или загадками по сказке), мы их вывешиваем в музыкальном зале, они висят всю неделю

----------

алла иванова (11.11.2020), Светлана Богатырева (21.03.2021)

----------


## Таня Петухова

вот афиши покрупнее

----------


## Таня Петухова



----------

Варшава (16.03.2019)

----------


## Таня Петухова



----------


## Таня Петухова

театральная постановка "Мур-ко-ква", брала из инета
*Мур-ко –ква!!!!! Или почему морковку назвали морковкой?
*
Автор 
Петух
Дед 
Лягушка
Внучка 
Воробей
Ворона
Декорации: Дом (картон), забор, Морковь – большая (картон), лейка, солнышко.

Сцена 1.
На сцене декорации: Дом, забор, дерево, огород ( зеленая ткань с цветами).

Автор: Наступила весна ( звучит красивая музыка, «по небу» катится солнышко).
Все весной расцветает. Теплей пригревает ясное солнышко. Все вокруг рады весне.
Именно весной происходят удивительные истории.

Ворона: кар-кар-кар. Здравствуйте ребята!!!!! Какие вы воспитанные и хорошие дети! Все знаете, что при встрече нужно здороваться.
(появляется воробей)

Ворона: Кар-кар! Здравствуй воробей! Здравствуй!

Воробей: угу

Ворона: Здравствуй, тебе говорю! Разве ты не знаешь, что при встрече нужно здороваться?

Воробей: Да, здравствуй! Ой! Ну, вот.(плачет) Я из-за твоего «Здравствуй» зернышко уронил. Я зернышко нашел, оно у меня в клювике лежало. А теперь я его потерял.

Ворона: Прости меня, пожалуйста! Я не знала, что у тебя в клювике зернышко было. Давай я тебе помогу зернышко искать.

Воробей и ворона ищут зернышко.

Воробей: Никак его не найти. Слышишь ворона, кажется кто-то идет. Давай, скорей спрячемся. Летим.
( птицы улетают)

Звучит песенка деда.

Когда на огород иду
Иду я и пою
Огурчики, помидорчики
Сейчас я посажу.
Огурчики, помидорчики
Сейчас я посажу.
Дед: Ух, ты семечко! Такого я раньше не видел. Беленькое, плоское. Посажу-ка я его и посмотрю, что из него вырастет.

( сажает) 
Дед: теперь его полить нужно. Пойду водицы принесу.(уходит)

Появляются птицы.

Воробей: УУУУ, закопал мое зернышко. 

Ворона: Давай его откапаем? 

Воробей: Давай. 

Птицы начинают искать зернышко и постепенно исчезают за сценой.

Сцена 2
На сцене ходит петух , хлопает крыльями и поет.

По дорожке Петя шел
И горошину нашел.
А горошина упала, покатилась и пропала.
Ох,ох,ох.ох где то вырастет горох.

Появляются птички.
Петух: А что вы тут ищете?
Воробей: Зернышко мое. Я его потерял, а Дед его нашел и закопал.
Петух: нехорошо, что закопал. Я вам помогу его искать.
(все вместе ищут зернышко и постепенно исчезают за сценой)

Появляется лягушка.
Лягушка: ква-ква-ква, я лягушка-попрыгушка зелененькое брюшко.ква!

Появляются воробей, петух .

Лягушка: Ква,что вы тут делаете? 

Петух: Зернышко ищем .Воробей его потерял, а мы помогаем ему искать.

Лягушка: Ква. Я тоже хочу вам помочь искать.

Все ищут и постепенно исчезают за сценой.

Появляется кот: 

Ходит Васька серенький.
Хвост пушистый беленький .
Ходит Васька – кот!
Сядет , умывается, лапкой вытирается.
Песенки поет : мур,мур, мур.Мяу!
Обойдет неслышно дом.
Спинку выгнет он кольцом.
Точит коготки.
Притаился Васька-кот, возле норки мышку ждет.
Мышка берегись!
Появляются птицы и лягушка.
Кот: Что вы тут делаете? 
Лягушка: зернышко ищем. Воробей зернышко потерял, а мы помогаем ему его искать.
Кот: Можно я вам помогу?
Воробей: конечно можно! Вместе веселей!
Петух: Слышите снова Дед сюда идет. Прячьтесь скорей.


Сцена 3
Появляется дед с лейкой.
Когда на огород иду
Иду я и пою.
Сейчас я семечко полью.
Тру-ту-ту-ту-ту-ту.
Дед: где же я его закопал? А вот здесь. Полью семечко водицы не пожалею.(поливает)
Теперь буду ходить ухаживать за ним, полоть и поливать .Ну что же теперь отдохну.
(дед уходит, появляются зверушки)

Воробей: Что же теперь делать? Как семечко достать?
Петух: А давайте семечко в земле расти оставим и посмотрим, что из него вырастет!
Лягушка: Давайте! И принесем водицы в лапках и клювиках и польем зернышко тоже. 
Все: Давайте!
(зверюшки по очереди поливают)
Петух: расти, расти зернышко!
Кот: Большим-пребольшим!
Лягушка: вкусным – превкусным!

Воробей: на радость всем!

Сцена 4.
Автор: Вот и наступило жаркое лето. Солнышко стало припекать жарче. Все вокруг расцвело и позеленело. А наше зернышко росло, росло и выросло в такой необычный овощ. А что же это за овощ?
Дед:
Когда на огород иду.
Иду я и пою
Огурчики и помидорчики
Сейчас я прополю.
Огурчики и помидорчики 
Сейчас я прополю.

Дед: Ух! Ты вот я то да? Что же за овощ у меня в огороде вырос?
Да думу думаю свою. Как я овощ назову? 
Васька! А Васька-кот! Как мне овощ назвать?
Кот: Мур-мур!
Дед: скажешь тоже! Мур! Что за овощ мур?
Дед: Петя , Петенька дружок помоги мне название дать?
Петух: ко-ко!
Дед: нет! Что за овощ Ко-ко?
Лягушка: Ква-ква!
Дед: Ну вот , еще лучше Ква! Да не то.

Дед сидит на пенечке и думает.

Дед: Охо-хо.думу думаю свою.Как я овощ назову! А! постой, постой! как вы сказали?
Мур-мур-ко-ко-ква-ква? Вот седая голова! Мур-ко-ква! Ха-ха! мур-ко-ква!
(дед смеется, появляется внучка)
Внучка: Здравствуй Дедушка! Ты что смеешься?
Дед: А здравствуй внучка! Внучка ко мне приехала, вот радость! А смеюсь я над названием. Посадил я семечко, из него вот какой чудо-овощ вырос. Назвал я его мур-ко-ква! А помогли мне придумать название: кот-Васька, Петя-петушок, лягушка-квакушка.
Внучка: ха-ха-ха-ха Мур-ко-ква! Вот смешно! Можно язык сломать! А, может МОРКОВКА? 
Дед: А что? ничего ! сладкое названии! Молодец внучка! Пойдем, я тебя чаем с дороги угощу, и ты мне про маму с папой расскажешь.
Внучка: А я тебе еще гостинцев привезла.
Дед: Спасибо внученька!
Сцена 5
Наступила золотая Осень. Деревья нарядились в красные и золотые наряды.
В огороде созрели овощи и фрукты! Наша морковка тоже выросла! Большой-пребольшой!

Дед: 
Когда на огород иду,
Иду я и пою.
Огурчики, помидорчики я с грядочки сорву.
Огурчики, помидорчики.
В корзинку соберу!

Дед: Где тут моя морковка? Вот это да! Какая большая выросла! Одному мне не справится. Нужна помощь моих друзей. Эй, внучка! Эй зверюшки, птички –невелички! 
Помогите мне морковку из землицы вытащить!
(Прибегают все и вытягивают морковку)

Все: Раз-два-дружно!
Раз-два – взяли!
Ура –вытащили морковку!!!! Ура!!!!!!!
Какая! Большая! Теперь на всех хватит!

Все поют:

Есть у нас огород, 
Там Морковка растет.
Дома ты не сиди, 
К нам скорей поспеши.
Будет борщ да щи!

----------

Варшава (16.03.2019), Ледок (16.03.2019), Людмила Гатилова (02.06.2020), Светлана Богатырева (21.03.2021)

----------


## Таня Петухова

ставили с логопедической старшей группой, текст тоже из инета, переделывала под своих детей
*ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА «ЛЕСНОЙ ЗОНТИК»

*
ВЕД: 	На полянке возле ёлок,
          	Где широк лесной простор,
          	В красной шапочке в горошек
          	Вырос стройный Мухомор.   
Под музыку МУХОМОР растёт.

ВЕД: 	Тучка по небу гуляла,  
          		В одиночестве скучала…
          		Тучка думала, гадала,
          		Чем ей землю удивить?
         	 	И тогда она решила
          	С неба дождик лить и лить.

ВЕД:		 Дождик распугал всех зверей,
Прячьтесь, звери, поскорей!

Из-под мокрого кусточка,  
          			Из-под жёлтого листочка
           		Мышка серая бежала,
           		Очень жалобно пищала.
Под музыку бежит Мышка.
МЫШКА: 		Пи-пи-пи, пи-пи-пи,
                   		Мухоморчик, помоги!
                   		Спрячь меня под шляпку.
                   		Видишь, как мне зябко.
ВЕД:  	Мухомор не удивился,
          		Низко шляпкой поклонился
           	И сказал:
МУХОМОР:	 Иди, иди,
                       	Спрячься, дождик пережди.
Мышка прячется под шляпку Мухомора.
ВЕД:  	Мышка спряталась  под шляпку,
           	Мухомор погладив  лапкой,
           	Пропищала:
МЫШКА: 		Хорошо!
                   		Как тут  сухо и тепло!

ВЕД:  	Вдруг из леса на полянку
           	К Мухомору напрямик
           	Выскочил промокший ЗАЙКА,
           	Весельчак и озорник.
Под музыку выбегает ЗАЙКА, отряхивается, моет ушки, мордочку.
ВЕД: 	К Мухомору прискакал,
          		Очень вежливо сказал:
ЗАЙКА: 		Прыг-скок, прыг-скок,
                   		Мухоморчик,  помоги!
                   		Спрячь меня под шляпку.
                   		Видишь, как мне зябко.

ВЕД: 	Мухомор не удивился,
          		Низко шляпкой поклонился
          		И сказал:
МУХОМОР: 	Иди, иди,
                       	Спрячься, дождик пережди.
Зайка прячется под шляпку Мухомора.
ВЕД:  	Прыгнул Заинька под шляпку,
           	Мухомор погладил лапкой,
           	И сказал:
ЗАЙКА: 		Хорошо!
                   		Как тут  сухо и тепло!

ВЕД:  	Между сосен, между ёлок 
           	Катится клубок иголок.
          		 Колючий с головы до ножек,
           	Ну конечно, это Ёжик.
Появляется Ёжик.
ВЕД:		К Мухомору подкатился
		Так к нему он обратился:

ЁЖИК: 		Пых-пых-пых,
                   		Мухоморчик, помоги!
                   		Спрячь меня под шляпку.
                   		Видишь, как мне зябко.

ВЕД:  	Ёжик спрятался под шляпкой,
           	Мухомор погладил лапкой
           	И сказал он:
ЁЖИК: 		Хорошо!
                   		Как тут  сухо и тепло!


ВЕД:		По лесной тропинке узкой
Волк-волчок шагает грустный.
Весь промок и замёрз,
Дрожит- дрожит волчишкин хвост.

Появляется Волк.
ВЕД:		К Мухомору он шагнул
Свою песню затянул:

ВОЛК:		У-у-у, у-у-у,
			Мухоморчик, помоги!
                   		Спрячь меня под шляпку.
                   		Видишь, как мне зябко.

ВЕД: 	Мухомор не удивился,
          		Низко шляпкой поклонился
          		И сказал:
МУХОМОР: 	Иди, иди,
                       	Спрячься, дождик пережди.
Волк  прячется под шляпку Мухомора.
ВЕД:  	Спрятался волчок под шляпку,
           	Мухомор погладил лапкой,
           	И сказал он:
ВОЛК:		Хорошо!
                   		Как тут  сухо и тепло!

ВЕД: 	Вдоль берёзовой опушки
Бежит лисонька – подружка.
Вся промокла под дождём.
Где найти ей тёплый дом? 
Появляется Лиса.
ВЕД:		Мухоморчик увидала
	 Ласково ему сказала:

ЛИСА:	Ля-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля,
		Мухоморчик, помоги!
                   	Спрячь меня под шляпку.
                   	Видишь, как мне зябко.

ВЕД: 	Мухомор не удивился,
          		Низко шляпкой поклонился
          		И сказал:
МУХОМОР: 	Иди, иди,
                       	Спрячься, дождик пережди.
Лиса прячется под шляпку Мухомора.
ВЕД:  	Забралась Лиса под шляпку,
           	Мухомор погладив лапкой,
           	И сказала:
ЛИСА:		Хорошо!
                   		Как тут  сухо и тепло!

ВЕД:		По деревьям скок  да скок, 
Скачет маленький зверёк.
Это белочка-резвушка
Наша добрая подружка.

Появляется Белка.
ВЕД:		К Мухомору прыг-прыг-скок
		И сказала:

БЕЛКА:		Щёлк-щёлк-щёлк,
			Мухоморчик, помоги!
                   		Спрячь меня под шляпку.
                   		Видишь, как мне зябко.

ВЕД: 	Мухомор не удивился,
          		Низко шляпкой поклонился
          		И сказал:
МУХОМОР: 	Иди, иди,
                       	Спрячься, дождик пережди.
Белка прячется под шляпку Мухомора.
ВЕД:  	Прыгнув, Белочка  под шляпку,
           	Мухомор погладив лапкой,
           	Так сказала:
БЕЛКА:		Хорошо!
                   		Как тут  сухо и тепло!

ВЕД:		По большим болотным кочкам,
Вдоль осеннего лесочка
К нам лягушка скачет,
Прыгает как мячик. 

Появляется Лягушка(лягушонок).
К Мухомору прискакала,
		Очень вежливо сказала:

ЛЯГУШКА: 		Ква-ква-ква, -ква-ква-ква,
Тут кругом одна вода!
				Мухоморчик, помоги!
                   			Спрячь меня под шляпку.
                   			Видишь, как мне зябко.
ВЕД: 	Мухомор не удивился,
          		Низко шляпкой поклонился
          		И сказал:
МУХОМОР: 	Иди, иди,
                       	Спрячься, дождик пережди.

ВЕД:  	Лягушка прыг скорей  под шляпку,
           	Мухомор погладив лапкой,
           	Так сказала:
ЛЯГУШКА:	Хорошо!
                   		Как тут  сухо и тепло!

ВЕД:		Дождь стучит, не устаёт.
Петушок сюда идёт.
Петя, Петя, Петушок
Золотистый гребешок.
Появляется Петушок.
ВЕД:		Мухомор он увидал,
		Очень вежливо сказал:

ПЕТУШОК:	Ку-ка-ре-ку!
			Мухоморчик, помоги!
                   		Спрячь меня под шляпку.
                   		Видишь, как мне зябко.
ВЕД: 	Мухомор не удивился,
          		Низко шляпкой поклонился
          		И сказал:
МУХОМОР: 	Иди, иди,
                       	Спрячься, дождик пережди.
Петушок  прячется под шляпку Мухомора.
ВЕД:  	Петушок шагнул  под шляпку,
           	Мухомор погладил лапкой,
           	И сказал он:
ПЕТУШОК:	Хорошо!
                   		Как тут  сухо и тепло!

ВЕД:  	Вдруг валежник затрещал,
           	Полетели шишки.
           	К мухоморчику спешит
           	Косолапый Мишка. 
Под музыку идёт МЕДВЕДЬ.
ВЕД:		К Мухомору подошёл,
		И такую речь завёл:

МЕДВЕДЬ: 	Ры-ры-ры, ры-ры-ры!
                     	Мухоморчик, помоги!
                   		Спрячь меня под шляпку.
                   		Видишь, как мне зябко.

ВЕД: 	Мухомор не удивился,
          		Низко шляпкой поклонился
          		И сказал:
МУХОМОР: 	Иди, иди,
                       	Спрячься, дождик пережди.
Мишка прячется под шляпку Мухомора.
ВЕД:  	Мишенька шагнул  под шляпку,
           	Мухомор погладил лапкой,
           	И сказал он :
МИШКА:		Хорошо!
                   		Как тут  сухо и тепло!

ВЕД:  	Всех зверей грибок собрал, обогрел немножко.
Тут и дождик перестал капать на дорожку.
Вышли звери на лужайку, стали петь и танцевать.
Веселиться и резвиться в игры разные играть.

ЗАКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНЫЙ ТАНЕЦ-ХОРОВОД ЗВЕРЕЙ

----------

EVGESKA (16.03.2019), newtata (15.09.2019), Варшава (16.03.2019), Елена М (16.03.2019), НаташаСокол (29.07.2020), НИрина (02.06.2019)

----------


## Таня Петухова

ставили с подготовительной группой, сценарий из журнала музыкальный руководитель
*Сказка «Непослушные котята»*
Действующие лица: мама — Кошка, папа — Кот, пес — Полкан, котята, пёсики, кошки, сновидения. 
Картина№1
(Комната в кошачьем доме. Котята заняты каждый своим делом: первый и второй рассматривают книжку с картинками, третий и четвертый катают мяч, пятый возит машинку, шестой и седьмой играют в «А ну-ка, отними» со шляпой кота. Игра котят становится очень шумной) 
Звучит музыка. Входит Кошка
Эй, котята, не шумите, 
Папу вы не разбудите. 
Дайте папочке поспать. 
Котята
Будем тихо мы играть. 
Кошка
На охоту папа Кот
Нынче вечером пойдет. 
Будет по двору ходить – 
Мышек сереньких ловить. 
(Кошка уходит) 
1-й котенок
Мышки… а они какие? 
2-й котенок
Ну, наверное большие. 
3-й котенок
Может быть, зубастые? 
4-й котенок
Может быть, клыкастые? 
5-й котенок
Когти острые, кривые? 
6-й котенок
А глаза-то злые, злые! 
1-й котенок
Ой, котята, я боюсь! 
2-й котенок
А вот папа наш не трус! 
7-й котенок
Папа наш охотник славный! 
Средь котов он самый главный, 
Самый сильный и умелый! 
А еще он самый смелый! 
Все котята
На охоту он пойдет, 
Сколько мышек принесет! 
Мышек будет целый воз, 
Ну, а лучше паровоз! 
Кошка
Что случилось? Тише, тише… 
Папа Кот сейчас услышит. 
Он проснется и придет, 
Уши всем вам надерет! 
Котята
Он проснется и придет, 
Уши всем нам надерет! 
7-й котенок
Вот и он! Идет сюда! 
Все
Разбегайся кто куда. 
(Котята начинают мирно играть как ни в чем не бывало. Входит Кот) 
Кошка
Котик, милый! Как ты спал? 
Кот
Ах, ужасно! Мне мешал
Спать сегодня странный звук:
То ли топот, то ли крик? 
Спать я в шуме не привык! 
Кто, скажите здесь шумел, 
Разбудить меня посмел? 
Все котята
Что ты, папочка, не детки, 
За окном шумели… ветки! 
Кот
Ветки? 
Котята
Ветки гнулись, и качались, 
И в окно они стучались! 
Уж такой был сильный ветер… 
Кот
Ветер был? Я не заметил! 
Котята
Что там ветер? Ураган! Мяу! 
Кот
Неужели ураган 
Здесь промчался? Может, вам
Это все лишь показалось? 
Крыша наша не сломалась, 
Целы двери и окно… 
Что же здесь произошло? 
Отвечайте же, котята, 
Непослушные ребята! 
Кошка
Милый, это наши крошки
Пошалили здесь немножко! 
Глянь, уж вечер настает, 
А тебя работа ждет! 
Не забудь же, милый котик, -
На работе, на охоте, 
Что любимая семья
Будет очень ждать тебя. 
Кот
Верно! Время собираться, 
На охоту отправляться! 
Где же шляпа моя, Кошка? 
Кошка
Здесь лежала, на окошке! 
(Идет к окну) 
Только шляпы нет… пропала! 
Кот
Дети, шляпу не видали? 
Котята
Не-е-ет. 
Кот
Еще дедушка Матвей, 
Кот породистых кровей, 
На охоту в ней ходил, 
Столько мышек приносил! 
Я без шляпы никуда
Не пойду… 
(Уходит) 
Кошка
Ах, вот беда! 
Если шляпа не найдется, 
Значит, завтра нам придется
Без обеда всем остаться! 
(Уходит вслед за Котом) 
5-й котенок
Братцы, надо постараться
И обшарить все углы! 
Шляпу мы найти должны! 
Все котята
Принимаемся за дело! 
7-й котенок
Подождите, стойте, братцы! 
Должен вам сейчас признаться… 
Этой шляпой я играл, 
А потом ее… порвал. 
Все котята
Как? Порвал ты папе шляпу? 
(Седьмой котенок показывает порванную шляпу. Котята в ужасе. Входит Кошка. Котята подбегают к ней) 
Котята
Мама, мама как нам быть? 
Кошка
Шляпу можем мы зашить! 
Но я должна вас наказать! 
Нынче вечером читать
Сказку на ночь я не стану! 
(Котята плачут – трут глаза) 
Хватит плакать. Мы достанем
Нитки, ножницы, иголку… 
Шляпу шить совсем не долго… 
(Кошка садится и зашивает шляпу) 
Котята (танцуют под музыку) 
Кошка
Вот и все! Зашита шляпа! 
Все котята
Как обрадуется папа! 
(Входит Кот) 
Кошка
Наши милые котята
Отыскать сумели шляпу! 
(Протягивает шляпу Коту) 
Кот
Что я вижу! Моя шляпа! 
Ну, спасибо вам, котята! 
На охоту поскорей всю ночь 
Я иду, за мною дверь 
Не забудьте вы закрыть! 
(Надевает шляпу. Кошка подает лукошко) 
Без меня тут не шалить. 
(Уходит) 
Кошка
А теперь скорей в кроватки
Отправляйтесь-ка, котятки. 
За окном уже темно, 
Спать пора давным-давно. 
(Котята берут подушки и ложатся на диваны. Кошка обращается к седьмому котенку) 
Ты же, котик, дверь проверь! 
Вдруг придет нежданный зверь? 
Злой Полкан всю ночь не спит-
За котятами следит. 
Может вас он напугать, 
Двери надо закрывать! 
(Мама Кошка уходит) 
7-й котенок
Никого мы не боимся
И с Полканом мы сразимся! 
(Седьмой котенок убегает за подушкой, ложится. Дверь остается открытой. Мама Кошка обходит котят, ложится и засыпает) 
Танец сновидений
Картина №2
(Звучит музыка. Крадется Полкан. Полкан заходит в дверь и, услышав шаги, замирает в комнате) 
(Звучит музыка. Кот с корзинкой, полной игрушечных мышей, подходит к двери) 
Кот
Потрудился я на славу, 
Мышек я поймал немало. 
(Заходит в дверь и слышит рычание Полкана. Полкан прыгает в центр комнаты) 
Что я вижу! Пес Полкан! 
Как пробрался ночью к нам! 
Полкан
До чего же эти кошки
И наивны, и глупы! 
Проучу я их немножко, 
Покусаю им хвосты! 
Я пришел напомнить вам:
Я здесь главный – пес Полкан. 
(Пес свистит-выбегают другие собаки. Котята просыпаются, выходит Кошка. Испуганные котята жмутся к ней) 
Кот
Главный ты лишь в конуре, 
На хозяйском на дворе. 
В мой же дом не смей ходить! 
Тебя стоит проучить! 
(Из-за кулис выбегают другие коты) 
Полкан
Сколько кошек! Всюду кошки! 
Погоняем их немножко! Гав! 
(Драка псов и котов. Кошки побеждают, собаки с визгом убегают) 
Полкан
Только выйдите во двор! 
Мы продолжим этот спор! 
Котята (выбегают навстречу папе) 
Ну и папа! Молодец! 
Неприятностям конец! 
Кот
Но… ваши шалости всегда
Столько делают вреда. 
Кошка
Что же делать? Как нам быть? 
Наказать их? Иль простить? 
Котята
Мама, папа, обещаем! 
Мы теперь другими станем, 
По утрам шуметь не будем
И про шалости забудем! 
Кот и Кошка
Быть послушными всегда
Обещаете нам? 
Котята
Да!

----------

EVGESKA (16.03.2019), Варшава (16.03.2019), Ирина Григорьева (16.09.2019), Лилия60 (26.01.2020), Мари-ночка (06.03.2021)

----------


## Таня Петухова

После исполнения сказки, я всегда фотографирую детей, а потом газету в группу вывешиваем, о том как они выступали
белоснежка и семь гномов

----------

vovpriv (27.02.2020), Варшава (16.03.2019), оксана 1974 (16.09.2019)

----------


## Таня Петухова

за солнышком

----------

Варшава (16.03.2019)

----------


## Таня Петухова

красная шапочка

----------

EVGESKA (29.03.2019), shuranovasveta (15.10.2019), Варшава (16.03.2019), Лилия60 (26.01.2020)

----------


## алла иванова

> каждая группа готовит афишу к своей сказке, на открытии недели театра представляет ее (стихами или загадками по сказке), мы их вывешиваем в музыкальном зале, они висят всю неделю


Спасибо за интересную идею! Беру на заметку! В следующем году приготовим афиши  для недели театра! :Aga:

----------

